# Hammersmith Hospital...part 21



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,


Poogie, EBW, have nice holidays!

Nicky, welcome back!

Olly, HH does not like to do ET on sat as short of staff, but yes they can do it if necessary. The clinic is I believe closed on Sunday though, apart from one nurse working in morning for about 2 hours, and one emergency doc at the Hospital who answers the IVF questions.

Hope everyone is having a good week end.

Future Mummy


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for responding... it looks like my EC could be due on a Saturday... but then agian I stimmed for several extra days last time - so who knows!


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hey girls,

Well I'm a very big lurker and very poor poster but I couldn't see the thread falling to page 2!! 

Hope you're all doing fine and dandy... a little bird tells me that Midland Lass has delivered her    's - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Luck and   to all,

Cheery


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hey guys,

How are you all doing?

We are doing very well, Had my scan today and have been able to start stimming today yey.

I am going for a blood test on Monday as I have been put on a very low dose of Gonal F 112.5 as in previous cycles I have over stimulated.

Hi to anyone who may have seen us there today, we were there about 8.45 myself, my hubby and Luke.

We saw Yvonne the embryologist which was lovely, Lukey got to meet the lady that made him.

Take care 
Love 
Wendy
xXx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Evening All,

Just wanted to let you know that I had a miscarriage.... It was on the evening of my positive... we have been so devastated... I still had to go for the 6 week scan which was so bad all I done was cry.

I will be having a little break from ff so I wish you all the best of luck!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris:  just wanted to send my love and to say that I am thinking of you.  Such heartbreaking news, I don't know why life is so cruel sometimes.  I'm afraid I don't have any other wise words to offer, but hope that you can take some time to put things back together.  I totally understand your need to take a break from ff - and it would be lovely to hear from you again when you are good and ready.

Midlands Lass: big congrats!  Life will never be the same again...


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Chris.......I'm so very very sorry.  And I know from experience that noone can say anything that makes you feel any less wretched you just have to grieve.  So sorry.

Midlands Lass.......congrats

Big hugs to you both,
love Vickyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris dont know if you will see this, I am so very sorry to read your news. Thinking of you  

Back from my hols, its been quiet on here or is it me


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry to just pop in as not got time to read all threads at the moment! Just wanted to say that my twins arrived safely on 21st September. Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born by vontouse but all ok. 

Both babies doing well and gaining weight. Parents both very, very tired!!!!! 

Thanks for all your support along the way and good luck to you all X 

X


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

many congrats midlands lass on your new arrivals!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Many congrats Midlands Lass - the first twins for a long time on here!

So sorry Chris.

Hello all 
Betty


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi All

EBW - Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. 

Chris - so sorry to hear of your news. I know what you are going through and it's awful. Take as long as you need to grieve. Thinking of you.  

Midland Lass - Congratulations on the twins safely arriving!

Had my NHS appointment after IVF (finally!). Going for private ICSI in Jan unless NHS funding comes through first. Mr L says I can start down regulating while I am holiday at x-mas which saves some time. Trying to get fit in the meantime!

Hugs to all,
Nicky xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris, so sorry to read your news. I remember how awful the first couple of weeks are afterwards. look after yourself.

Midlands lass, congraulations! Your two little baby bundles look just lovely 

Best wishes to everyone
Helen


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

WARNING!!!! BABY NEWS!!!!!

Hi all
just a quickie to say that I had my beautiful daughter Jessica May  (oh dear, crying now!!!) on Thursday 4th Oct at 00.26. 
Went in for my planned induction at 8am on Wed 3rd (nearly got sent home as very busy), had prostoglandin gel at about 9.30am then just waited. My reflexologist came to do a session with me and at 13.25 I started getting contractions!! They got steadily stronger and at about 4 pm they did a VE, but told me I wasn't yet dilating! By 6 I was using gas and air on and off and had tens going, also walking about unit and around hospital - still no 'show' or breaking waters. At 11pm they did a random heart monitor and discovered babies heart going fast - possible causes were her moving around, knots in the cord or deterioration of umbilical cord. After 30 mins heart remained fast and Dr called to see me. Was told that options were breaking of waters with amni-hook to 'bring me on' or failing that, emergency c-section.
On VE I was still not dilated at all, not even enough to get amni-hook through so decision made to go to c-section.
They all were coming at me from different directions, TED stockings to prevent DVT, needle in arm for drip, catheter for urine, shaving my 'lady-garden'. all done very fast. Kim got taken away to get into theatre clothes so he could come in too. Once in theatre I had a spinal as I had eaten and drunk fairly recently. What a strange sensation that is!! Then they got to work and a short time later she was born. Dh peeked round the drapes when she was pulled out and did a double-take as he had been so convinced it was going to be a boy (although he really wanted a girl).They took her off to do the necessary tests and then brought her to me to see. She flew through the APGAR tests and was absolutely perfect. 
In recovery the spinal wore off really quickly and required a small amount of morphine for pain ( but not too bad), JJ was put on breast and did suck but didn't get much and eventually they asked for my permission to give her some formula, which DH fed her.
Fast-forward to a few days. we stayed in for 2 1/2 days (usually it's three but she was great and so was I and I wanted to go home). We have not had much success with breast-feeding -she has a tiny mouth and gets tired very quickly, also she was biting on my nipple- very painful, so we ended up 'fighting' at feeding time and she was unsettled and unhappy. So now she is on formula but I am expressing and she also gets that milk, so ultimately I hope to feed her exclusively on breast milk - even if it's in a bottle. (at present getting aprrox 10 mls breast milk a feed).
Having the lovely broken nights now. Last night she wouldn't take much milk at a time so kept wanting some every hour or so!!! Finally finished a bottle and then settled in our bed (would not settle in moses basket), and when I woke at 7am she was still sleeping!! Good day today, have discomfort but not really pain and managed a short walk with DH, parents and dog. Seen by midwife and all fine.
Starting to get used to it all now. Parents staying which is helpful, they are cooking and cleaning and generally helping out. They are here for another week, then DH is off the following week so by then I  hope to be more sorted.
Personals when I get a bit more time.

Emma (Smileylogo)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Many many congratulations Emma!

So pleased for you...!!!

Way to go "pink team!"


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Smileylogo: congrats!  Lovely to hear your news and all the best now that you are at home.

All: It's day 4 of d/regging for me.  I don't know if it's the hormones or what, but I'm feeling a bit blue today and am wondering whether I can get your views on something.

I'm religiously following the instructions I've been given, and the more I see, the more I worry that there doesn't seem to be any scope to individualise the treatment plan.  For example, I'm hating having to do the d/regging injections, yet I see that I'm having to do 3 or 4 days' more injections because HH only do query suppressed scans on Tuesdays and Thursdays, and my day 1 fell on a Friday.  Also we all seem to be on exactly the same daily dose of buserelin regardless of our particular circumstances.  I'm not suggesting that this is actively bad as I'm sure that they have probably done their research and figured out that it doesn't make any difference to your health or to success rates if you have a few days' extra buserelin, or if you are all on the same dosage.  However, on the other hand I feel like we are on a conveyor belt and nobody is really stopping to think what the best thing for us as a couple might be, given that each couple has different issues to begin with.  I look at places like ARGC where their success rates are so high and wonder whether part of the reason for that must be that the treatment is very much tailored to you.

I am at HH as an NHS patient so I didn't have any choice about where I would get treatment.  I'd be so interested to know from those of you who have already been through a cycle whether you think you have received more personalised treatment there if you are a private patient.  I'd also love to hear, if you had any choice in the matter, what made you choose HH above other places?

I'm sorry to be a bit low today - I ought to say that on a personal level I have found all of the staff to be really helpful and supportive, and I don't have any complaints about them at all!

Lots of love
Ali


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

hi there Ali

Generally HH appear to take the approach that they will start off with the tried and tested approach that works for the majority particularly for down regging where it is not really a problem to be suppressed for a day or two either way. If you dont suppress then they will keep you going for an extra week. They will then start on what they think is the lowest dose of puregon/gonal f depending on your personal circs that they think is going to start the stimms phase in the most successful fashion - they then increase and decrease as appropriate and scan as appropriate. I was scanned differently on each of my 3 fresh cycles even though in the event I always had EC on the same stimm day! In fact they have done a lot of research at HH on how to specifically tailor the drugs to each person to get the optimum no of eggs per cycle (10) - http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12265-women-get-the-wrong-dose-of-fertility-drugs.html

There was no differennce in treatment between NHS and self funded in my opinion. I stuck with HH after my first successful NHS cycle because: 
a) it worked for me;
b) I trusted the doctors, nurses & embryologists;
c) I would rather 3 goes at HH prices vs 1 go at ARGC prices and even ARGC cant promise women over 38 the fabled 50% success rate although I see you are still a young-un compared to me;
d) they worked with my consultants at another hospital to deal with my auto-immune disease; 
e) everywhere is a conveyor belt of some sort or another however individualised the drug regime- ARGC is just one where you are there practically every day in stimms - not compatible with my job I'm afraid;
f) ease of access is really important for me to make the process as stress free as possible;
g) I always felt it was me being treated not a.n. other patient.

I have to say that I felt doubts before, during and after treatment but I think in retrospect that I would have had those anywhere. I started at HH with no choice but have had no qualms going back and cheerleading for them ever since. However I also think that if you lose confidence in a clinic and /or any of the staff there then you are best to move on.

Ohh and down regging sucks big time - putting people into menopause in double quick time is horrible. You will get through it though - honest.

all best wishes for your cycle and I hope some of the above was useful
Bettyx

/links


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Huge congratulations to both Emma & Midlands Lass!!!

Makes it all worthwhile.

Very well done & lots of love

Lou
xxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations Emma & Midland lass, hope your bundles of joy have very happy healthy lives and that all their dreams come true.

Such fantastic news  

We are doing well, Had day 5 bloods today and seem to be going well, left on same dose and are going back on Friday 9am for scan and bloods.

Finding stimming easier so I am coping much better.

Hope everyone is well

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Ali, 

I am about to start my 3rd IVF at HH, and I thought about the ARGC , but I don't trust them as much as HH. I would have loved to go to France to have it ( I am French) but not easy logistically . 
ARGC is very expensive and some of their treatments are too unusual for me. 
At HH , it can be a bit cattle like feeling, but it is up to you to ask questions to docs and say what you want and what you don't want. If it makes sense, consultants listen and try to take it in consideration. 
When I had my review with Dr Lavery, Dr Lavery told me he was happy for me to continue with short protocols, and up the dosage of gonal F if did not respond well enough after 5 days. 
I asked if I could try the long prot ( I must be mad) as the 2 BFN I was on SP. As I have adenomyosis, I have heard that the pill or suppression of ovaries activity thins the womb and therefore the adenomyosis issue. He said we could give it a try and although not sure it would make a big difference, it might make a small one. Then he suggested I stay on 300 Gonal F for 5 days , have a scan and up to 450 if not enough stimulation. I asked him if I could start at 450 , ( the american way as he said) , and then go down to 300 after 5 days. I felt it would give me more chance of getting enough follies. He said that was the american way instead of the English way, and although they are always trying to be quite conservative, he had no problem doing it that way if I wanted to. He then said that apparently in Israel , consultants give a dosage of 600! 
I have in the past 2 IVF got good quality eggs but not many of them ( 8 and 4), so having more would up the chances of getting the right egg and maybe blastocysts, and I could then freeze some to add to frozen account.

Then he said I could have cyclogest or gestone as I preferred ( I had asked for gestone at last attempt and it gave better result in terms of less bleeding during 2ww), and less side effects, although bottom was a sight.

I thne heard that they have created an antenna of IVF HH private, on Harleystreet, for consultations. I asked the nurses to put me in contact with somebody working at the center and asked if I could get my gestone injection there and after a few days they came back to me saying I could on week days, for no extra fees. They recommend a nurse to do the gestone injection. daily trip to the HH was a bit much last time. 

So they are helpful and I feel veyr listened to.
Also if there is a problem or an urgent question that you wish to ask your consultant  ( that the docs can't answer themselves and have to ask to your consultant ) then they usually are happy for you to email the cons directly. I have dr Lavery's email address ( available on the Net) and sent him a couple of emails last time and he always responded immediately. 

So I guess all this has made me come back to HH for a3rd go. 

Nowthe HH lounge where everybody waits for treatment can be a bit much! sometimes it is so crowded ! but the nurses are so nice ! 

So Ali good luck with your treatment, I am starting mine in about 2 weeks!

Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

I like Hammersmith, but after 2 failed attempts (and lets face it HH have very low success rates compared to other clinics) and for me no real answers as to why i've failed I've decided that i need a new approach. 
It's going to be the ARGC for me as i think their close monitoring and subsequent high success rates are very compelling.
Yes, they are using new and untested methods but that's how breakthroughs are made, by trying new things.

good luck everyone

Fergali


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

fergali hon please keep in touch so we know how you get on.

Wishing you all the best of luck and that ARGC can get you the best result!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

good luck fergali

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all,

I have a question. 
For those who have had a long prot day 2, were you asked to have a day 2 blood test.I have been told I don't need to but I thought everybody did, Other clinics do it systematically , don't they? ? 
Also , if blood test on day 2 to check FSH, LH and Oestradiol, then if not good result , is treatment postponed ? or extra drugs given? 
If the blood test is on day 2, then impossible to inject on day 2 though , as waiting for results? does this mean you start injecting on day 3 once OK from docs?
Thanks for any advice
Future Mummy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Dear Future Mummy

I assume you mean when to start down-regulating?

I have only had one cycle so far but I did use the 21 day long protocol. At the booking appointment, they explained the protocol and the decision tree gives 2 options - one for a blood test and one not required. I didn't have a day 2 blood test. Maybe as they knew my previous blood tests were normal, they didn't say.  But you need to register for treatment on day 2-3. Then start down-regulating on day 21, so the first 21 days you don't take anything. My first blood test and scan were 2 weeks after that i.e. day 35.

Does that make sense?

Best wishes
Nicky


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for your post Nicky and your good wishes. 

I do a long protocol this time but not  day 21 . I  start down regging on day 2 of my period . Apparently there are 2 kind of long protocols. one that starts on day 21, and one that starts on day 2 , during period, the same way a short protocol starts also at day 2.
But instead of stimming straight away, I down regulate for a minimum of 2 weeks, during which I may bleed, and it supresses my ovaries activity. It is a bit confusing as I thought all long prot started at day 21. 
On my day 2 long protocol paper it says day 2, start burserelin and register if no need for blood test. The other option is have blood test, if result ok then Down reg on burserelin. But then I figure it would have to be day 3 injecting as I would have to wait for results?
My cons said no need for blood test so I guess I should just follow the day 2 injecting. At thetime I asked him why and he said that my last fertilisation rate was very good so there was no need. I felt at the time , ok whatever yousay is ok by me . No I am having some last minute stress! 

As many clinics systematically do the blood test to see if the month is the best one to do treatment I am a bit puzzled that they decide I can do it assuming my blood test is good. I am 41, and therefore I would have thought I needed more checking. I did get my FSH levels done last month as well as my LH levels , by my GP just so I could relax a bit in terms of where am I at in terms of ovarian reserve. My levels are ok: FSH 11and LH : 4.5
But it varies from month to month and I did not get my oestradiol levels done and a day 2 blood test would check it.

So has anyone here had a day 2 long prot, and no blood test or am I the only one  sorry if I seem to ask a strange question but  I have started thinking as this may be my last try , I may as well choose the best month to start. 
I will call them tomorrow and probably be toldj ust do what you are told  

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

FM
I did a day 2 long protocol for my last cycle that ended with Alec. No real reason for switching from a day 21 to a day 2, just that I was so impatient to get going Mr L agreed that I could start on day 2 as it was closer than waiting for day 21. It did come with a warnign that day 2 starts can cause more cysts, and I had 2 whoppers which meant an extra week of d/r and then had 1 drained that just wouldnt budge, but on my day 21 cycle before I also d/r for an extra week so for me thet day 2 start made no real difference in the timings.

I had a bfp on both my day 21 and day 2 cycles, but the day 2 bfp lasted. But really I dont think it made a huge diffrence and there was no real reason to try or not to try it, according to Mr L anyway.


Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

oh and, they didnt ask me to do day 2 bloods. I dont think I did them for the day 21 cycle either as I think they were happy with the investigational bloods I had done back when I was originally referred as an NHS patient and went through all the fertility tests.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen,

Thank you so much for your explanation. I have not been warned by Dr L about the cysts though. However so be it if I get them and they are in the way , they will address the problem. Your result sure makes me want to stick to my day 2 long prot. Thank so much, you have given me some peace of mind   I am also relieved to know that I am not the only one not getting a day 2 blood test.
May I say that your little one looks so adorable!
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Betty, Future mummy, Fergali:  thanks ever so much for your responses.  Sometimes it helps just to talk things through doesn't it.

Fergali, I totally understand your decision.  DH and I have talked things through and if we aren't successful after our two NHS goes at the HH, we will also consider ARGC.  You can't really argue with their success rates can you - and also it's pretty near to where we live, whereas HH is a right pain for us to get to.  Do keep in touch and let us know how you get on - I'd be so interested to know how ARGC compares and what they do differently.

Future mummy: I am on long protocol day 21.  I didn't have day 2 bloods when I started the cycle, although I had done a couple of cycles before then as part of the general investigations.  I was told that if the results were not good I would need to repeat the test, but as the results came back fine I didn't need to do it again.

Lots of love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just popping in to say hello.

Chris - am so sorry to read your news.  Take care.  Lots of love xxxxxx

I am going back to HH for my follow up tomorrow as to what was wrong with my eggs.  I had an NHS cycle and wasn't offered ICSI as DH's sperm count was good enough but obviously not good enough to fertlise!  They also said that my eggs were not good quality and I only got 3 eggs but one empty sac, so I am interested to learn what is going on before I start another cycle. 

I have also chosen another clinic which is the ACU at UCH Gray's Inn Road as I am older and didn't feel the stats were that good at HH.  I was happy with the level of service I got and also I had to have monthly Day 2 tests as my FSH kept rising.

I was keen to go back to ARGC as they have such high success rates but I did go there in Jan this year for a monitoring cycle and found it quite stressful as it was constantly busy.  I was also worried about going back there this time and not really having any idea of what the cost would be due to the extra testing they offer throughout the cycle and different treatments during the cycle.  I am only having one more cycle so it has been very hard to make a choice.

AliM and FutureM wishing you lots of luck     xxx

Wendy - glad your stimming is going ok best of luck xxxx

Fergali good luck at the ARGC. xxxx 

Hi to everyone else. xxxx

Poogie xxxx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Poogie,

good to hear from you - yes it's really hard to make the choice and i hope that ACU makes your dreams come true. I actually hadn't heard of that clinic - but have had a quick look on 't'internet' and it looks good.

Cost is a big factor at the ARGC but i like the idea of all the tests... i just keep thinking there must be something wrong and i'd like to try everything to find it! I'm also toooo tempted by the success rates to go anywhere else.

good luck & hope the appointment goes well - I have mine next week

Fergali


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Just got back from my hols and wanted to quicky say..

CONGRATS to Emma and Midlands Lass !!!

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those starting their cycles.

Pooks xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Poogie, the ACU is the assisted conception unit isn't it? there is a very nice and good consultant there with lots of experience: dr Melanie Davies. She helped me to get an NHS cycle at HH 18months ago. She wrote a letter on my behalf. I was reffered to her by my GP. The only reason I did not choose ACU at the time was I had no choice as it was NHS. Then I decided to stick to HH. 
If this next cycle does not work I may change clinic but in that case Iwould probably go to France , if not ,in this country it would be the ACU or the Lister ( heard a lot of good things about the Lister).
I may also try a frozen cycle at HH as they are supposed to be very good a frozen cycles ( another reason I sticked to HH as I wanted them to be the ones to freeze any remaining embryos).

Hope your follow up appointment goes very well.

Ali M , thanks for your reply. 

Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry to have been lurking and not posting for weeks, but things have not been going as expected!

BABY NEWS

Well, we've added to the Hammies girls too!! Our little girl was born 5 weeks early at 00:54am on Tuesday morning.  
I'd spent the previous two weeks in hospital with pre eclampsia, which got progressively worse until they decided to induce me.  4 days of gel later....and they managed to break waters and then use that drug to start contractions. 

As she's early, she's in special care at the moment, whilst she gets stronger and recovers from jaundice, but we hope to take her home within the next week or so.

Sorry no personals today - often think of you all, even when not posting.

Rooth x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Many congratulations to Midlands Lass, Emma and Rooth.  Rooth I hope your little one continues to do well and you are soon able to bring her home and settle down to your new life as a family (4 days of gel - you poor, poor thing!)

Good luck to all the cycling ladies, I know I don't post very often but I do think about you all

Scooter


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats Rooth! Wishing you lots of love and hope your little one will be home with you in no time. 

Fergali, I have to say I am with you all the way re: the ARGC. DH and I have had 3 failed attempts of IVF at HH and we felt things were getting more and more hectic there of late. We always said after 3 we'd move on and we are both delighted with the ARGC. Of course it is all a totally personal thing but we love the closer monitoring on offer there and the 'tailor-made' service suits us. We've already had a number of tests so boxes are being ticked and it just all feels right. Re: their success rates I had often heard people say they fiddled their figures, etc but now actually experiencing things there I can see WHY they do so well.

Thoroughly recommend it.

Lx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rooth, congratulations. 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by to drop in congrats to rooth!


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All

Congratulations Rooth, hope baby is getting stronger.

Future mummy - I did have the 2 day blood test, the first time FSH was too high second time was was fine.

So as off Sunday I am officially down regging! 

Fergali - If this treatment cycle does not work for me I am considering moving to ARGC. I wish you luck there and hope not to see you - for all the right reasons!
Would love to hear how you get on.

All - hope your all well, this is another wizzy email. Just thought I'd stop bye.

Tots


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ROOTH!!!    

Well the tide is turning at HH, after a flood of boys, the girls are coming fast!   

Rooth, hope your little lady is fighting hard and will be home with you soon.  My William was 4 weeks early after pre-eclampsia and he's fabby after a short spell in SCBU.... thinking of you, do let us know how she's getting on  

  hi to all our other Hammies, hope life is treating you well?  

Lots of   to you all,

Cheery


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

A quick catch up as off to bed  

Olly- Hope your well. Are you still on 2ww ? Good luck    

Rooth- Congratulations on the arrival of your daughter. I hope she is doing well now    

Emma- delighted to see your little girl arrived safe and well  What a lovely name too. Hope your doing well!!! 

Totyu- good luck for starting dr on Sunday    

Fergali- sorry last cycle didn't work out hun   Good luck at the ARGC!!!   

Poogie- good luck at ACU    I will be interested in how you get on as I considering moving from HH too 

FM- hope your doing well. Are you starting dr any day now? 

Nicky- good to see your starting again in Dec- good luck! 

Midlandslass- hope your doing well with your lovely babies  

Ali- hope your surviving dr- good luck    

Wendy- hope our cycle is going well   Have you had ec yet? Good luck 

Chris- I hope your doing well and taking care.You've had a rough time sweets.

A big hi to everyone I've missed and hope those on their 9 month waits are doing well. Sorry have not been posting lately but had a lot going on. I'm not doing any more tx this year as 2007 has not been the best when all is said and done and dh has recently been made redundant unexpectedly so cant afford to anyway. Roll on 2008  

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 18th October 2007  * 
  ​
*LADIES IN A CYCLE *     

*Totyu-* Started DR for 1st IVF on the 14th of October, baseline scan?-   

*alim7482 (Ali)- * Started D/R for 1st IVF 5th of Oct - Baseline scan   

*Woo (Wendy) * - Stimming for IVF scan on the 12th of Oct- EC/ET? 
  

*LADIES ON 2WW *  

*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -* On 2ww forfor 2nd IVF Testing?   

*candistar1*- on 2ww for 1st ICSI testing 22nd of Oct    

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Carrie P -* Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September? 
*Future Mummy - * Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) mid Oct - 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-*starting DR for 2nd IVF Dec- 
*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a  
*Odette -* going for 3rd IVF- soon at IVI Barcelona 
*siheilwli * - Going for 2nd NHS IVF Oct 07 after 1st private 
*Jameson -* Looking to start 3rd ICSI 2nd cycle of ICSI around December / Jan 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF Jan/Feb 08 
*Mrsb2b -* Going for 3rd IVF-FET in Jan 2008- 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

*Fergali-* Following up from 2nd IVF and moving to ARGC   
*loubeedood-* Following up and having implantation/ reoccurant miscarriage tests and moved to ARGC. 
Hope your doing well!
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again Oct/Nov 
*sarah2007*- Going for follow up consultation after ICSI Aug- 
*Poogie -* After IVF Aug/Sept moving to ACU 
*nickid -*On waiting list for IVF and TTC naturally in the meantime 
*Sarah13-* Having a consultation with Mr L 2nd of October after 3rd IVF considering 
donor sprem 
*Chrisx- * Following up after after 2nd ICSI cycle sept-  

*MUMMIES TO BE*  

*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF   
*Miela -*  30th of May after ICSI  
*Pooks -*  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * -  14th May EDD is 22 January 08. 
*Bilba - *  25th April 02.01.08  
*Lisax -*  10th of April - 17th December  
*RR-*  18th March edd 27/11/07  

*HH MUMMIES * 

*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 [/b]  *
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- *  *
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07   
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  going 
for 2nd baby Sept 2007 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

Sorry been shocking at keeping this up lately. If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie *


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by...sorry Julie-Anne thought I had said my EDD now 22 Jan?  Though may just not have a brain these days.

Just to let you know I spoke to Miela last week who though not posting is keeping an eye on everyone x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Julie Anne for updating the Hall of Fame. Just to add, mine is BLUE! Good to see the PINKS catching up tho!!

Hi EBW,  good to know that Meila is ok, thanks


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats on the blue one pooks!


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

All

Hope everyones well the sun is out which is nice... and the hall of fame is pretty impressive now.

started down regging last Sunday! so the battle for baby has commenced.

I am doing the usual, watching my diet etc but have been overcome with a completely irational urge to shop for stuff which we I really do not need let alone afford (like nice handbags, impractical shoes etc) so bit wierd! 

quick questions - has anyone tried acupuncture? during the cycle? do you think it helped?

Also if you took buselerin injections did you find it difficult to get the right dosage? I find an air gap each time which messes things up.

Any advice appreciated.

Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Pooks- congrats on a blue bear  

Ebw, pooks and Totyu I've updated the list

Totyu- hope your surviving DR and know what you mean about the urge to shop!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Julie-Anne, just an update for the hall of fame - we had our follow up in Oct and as planned will go ahead with 3rd IVF-FET in Jan 2008 so fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky.

Congrats and good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Mrsb2b- Thanks for the update. Good luck for your fet in Jan    

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Julie-Ann
Long time no hear!
I haven't got anything to add to the Hall of Fame at the moment but just wanted to say thanks for keeping it up to date - it's so hard to keep track of where everyone is!!
Hope everyone has lovely weekends.
Love
Ali
xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone is well!!

Just wanted to drop in and say Hi.
I am going slightly   as I have been stimming for such a long time now, And things are not going great for me this time round.
They put me on a lower dose of Gonal F this time and I haven't stimmed so well Potentally I will only get 4 eggs on Monday when I am booked in for egg collection ( I may get none ) even if I do get 4 eggs then going by the stats of my last 2 cycles they are unlikely to fertilise.

I am feeling so down at the mo and I have to say that I have been very disappointed with the monitoring this time round.
I really feel that they should have increased my dose but there is not much I can do about it now.

Any way please would you keep your fingers crossed for me for next week.
If anyone else is in for EC on Monday then good luck, I will be the very nervous one sat by myself as Hubby has to stay home and look after Luke.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck woo

Hang in there I had a bad time stimming this cycle and my follie numbers were a nightmare (was given a 1% chance at one point of even making it to ET).  Also, historically I have had a less than 50% fert rate but this time I had 3 eggs (one was rubbish) and the good 2 fert and were put back.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thank you for your message EBW1969 I'm very grateful, I'm just feeling a bit grumpy thats all, I realise that every cycle can't be a good cycle, But last time I had 17 eggs and only got 4 fert and the time before that I had 11 eggs and only 3 fert so I really don't know whats going to happen with just 4.

Hey ho what will be will be, I know I'm just being selfish and Ive already been blessed with a beautiful little boy but If I can help it then I don't really want him to be an only child.

I'm going to make my hubby watch a slushy film tonight to cheer me up a bit.

Love
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

just finished watching rugby. Chabal is the sexiest but Wilkinson might be the most handsome one! 
I am starting dowregging day 2 , tomorrow ! OMG. 

Have a nice week end all.
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Woo, numbers don't necessarily mean much. They say that women sometimes produce a lot of eggs but only a few fertilise, then sometimes only a few eggs are produced, but my god , how good they are! this was said to me by sonographer at HH last time. 
It takes only one Woo, you may have the best fertilisation rate ever?! 
I wish you the best! 
Future Mummy


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Future Mummy you are a star, you have managed to make me feel more hopeful.

Well late night injection was done last night and I am all ready for my EC tomorrow.

Very nervous as it will be the first time I have had to do it by myself, Hope that we get some eggs, It will be very hard to be told we have none but ten times worse if I'm on my own.

Anyone else there tomorrow?

XxX


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Wendy- good luck for your EC tomorrow. I hope you get some lovely eggs       

FM- gosh starting again   Good luck for dr tomorrow!

alim7482 and totyu- hope your both surviving dr   When are you both expecting to start stimming? Good luck    

Hi to everyone. I'm in limbo land as my miscarriage blood tests seem to take forever to be comming back. Also with DH having been made unexpectedly redundant a few weeks ago   any tx is on hold as we cant afford it so until he has  a job its trying for a miracle bfp by ttc naturally. Have a good week all

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck wendy...!

Julie Anne sorry about you being in limbo and your DHs job situation.  
Hope everything gets "sorted" for you soon 

Have a good day all. x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your bad news Julie. Job hunting is stressful, I hope your Dh finds something soon.  Have you been able to chase your blood results up direct with HH or are they coming through to your GP? 

Wendy, I hope today went well 

Best wishes to everyone at HH
helen


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wendy - good luck for the EC.  Let us know how it went as soon as you are up and about.

Tots - DH does all my injections as I'm a bit squeamish!  I have watched him once or twice though, and he seems to do it by pulling much more in to the syringe than he actually needs, then with the needle pointing upwards (but still with the end of the needle in the bottle) he taps the side of the syringe, to make the bubbles rise, and then pushes the plunger up to get rid of the air and the excess buserelin back in to the bottle.  I am not doing acupuncture but I am having regular massages which I find a great stress reliever.  Know what you mean about the urge to splurge - bought myself a totally unnecessary (but very lovely) handbag yesterday!

Julie - so sorry to hear about your DH.  I really hope you succeed au naturelle meanwhile.  D/r is going ok actually - I felt a bit gloomy the first few days (as no doubt my extremely miserable posts will show), but am feeling more back to my old self now and haven't had any of the hot flushes or headaches that I was expecting.  AF wasn't pleasant this time round, but that could be the endo as much as the buserelin.  I have got my ? suppressed scan first thing tomorrow so I might be able to start stimming the day after...

Best wishes to all.

Love
Ali
xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

hiya,

thank you all for your well wishes, I have been in bed all afternoon taking it easy, Hubby's orders!!

We got 3 eggs & Yvonne rang this afternoon to say that one of them is no good but that the other 2 were doing well, and she is going to ring me in the morning to let me know how they have done over night.

Fingers crossed they are growing and dividing ready for us on Wednesday.

Just going to have my dinner and then it's back to bed.

I have really missed my little Luke today but hopefully it has been for a good cause.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Wendy- sending you mega dividing and fertilization vibes hun   

Ali- good luck for your scan tomorrow

Helen and EBW- thanks you made me  

Julie x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by.

Wendy- I had 3 eggs, and one was rubbish so hoping thats a good sign for you. Sending good fert and dividing vibes your way xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Wendy - with Z I had 4 and 2 were rubbish. So another one for you!
Bettyx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thanks ladies i need all the hope i can get at the mo.

Yvonne rang this morning and one of the eggs hasn't survived so we now have just the one, I really hope that its a good one.

I know it only take the one to stick to make a baby so heres hoping.

Back tomorrow to have our one little embie put back, hope that it likes its new home and wants to snuggle in and keep warm and grow.

I am really disappointed with the clinic this time round and have told them so to.

Hope that everyone is well.

I'm off to put my feet up as hubby is off all week so he is being Daddy and I am being lazy.
I will let you know how we get on tomorrow.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Come on little embie grow grow grow!

Good luck Wendy hon. x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Sending you lots and lots of luck Wendy      

Fergali


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Sending you loads of         for your little embie Wendy!!!!

Love Pooks xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Wishing you lots & lots of luck for tomorrow Wendy.
You only need one!!!
  

Loubeedood
x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello all
Sorry I've not been around for a while, I've been popping in from time to time to see how you all are though. Just a week after my BFN I lost my precious dog Dudley and the two events together were a bit too much to cope with so DH whisked me away on hols. I then pulled myself together and went for my follow-up with Mr Trew. I was a little disappointed by his plan to do exactly the same again and so went to see ARGC. Decided to go for it and I've just started my monitoring cycle with them. I'm not defecting, I still think of myself as a Hammie but I just had to give myself the best possible chance as this is probably my last go. Anyway, just had my immunology tests back today (the test took 17 vials of blood - I fainted....) and I have raised TNFs so here's hoping we've maybe found the problem and can make some progress.
Loubedood and Fergali - have you both moved to ARGC? How are you finding it? 
It's great to hear of all the recent births - congratulations all of you!
Good luck tomorrow Wendy, I hope your little embie is good and strong and clings on tight.
Lots of love to everyone.
Sarah
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Wendy, sending you lots of   for tomorrow.

Sarah 2007, nice to ear from you again. Let us know how it is going at ARGC. 
I may sound   but what is TNF? 17 vials of blood!, OMG! what on earth do they test?
Good luck to you for your next treatment.

I am on day 3 of DR and was wondering how long before side effects kick in. I have not yet experienced much of it, so hopefully will stay that way. Just a bit bloated and a bit funny vision for 5 mn at lunch time.
With a day 2 long prot, is it normal to experience bleeding too? I am still having my period as it is a day 2 prot, but I heard normal to bleed again? or is it only when it is a day 21 prot? as it is normal to have a period when end of cycle like when one is on the pill? 
I don'tput burserelin in fridge as it states it has to be stored between 2 and 25 degrees, but I was reading a thread last night and one girl was keeping it in fridge. surely that's wrong?
Future mummy


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Good to hear from you Sarah 2007 - I may see you at the ARGC. 

DH and I had our initial consultation there a few weeks ago and were hugely impressed. We are now in our "monitoring' month too and I had my immune test yesterday - they took 22 vials of blood (I counted them!!!) and it is probably winging its way to Chicago as we speak! It is a bit of a zoo and the waiting room is so packed but we are liking it and feel that the "tailor made' service suits us. I really think we might get there with their help.

Great news about your immune tests, hopefully now you'll get the result you hope for.

Good luck
x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

22?!! Oh my, I'd never have made it. I passed out on no. 10 and had the last 7 lying down on the bed... 
I completely agree re the tailor-made treatment - I know there's a lot of trial and error involved but it does feel like there's less guesswork there. I also love the fact that someone always answers the phone when you call... Good luck, I really hope they do the job for you.

FM - TNF is a chemical that is secreted by natural killer cells. I'm very new to all this but I understand that a good count is around 30 and mine is 52. There's a fair chance that this is the reason why nothing is able to implant. Re your downreg question, I was rubbish with DR as didn't respond well, it took me over 3 weeks to get to stimms and I didn't really have any side effects. I started on day 2 and didn't bleed again during the cycle. I definitely didn't keep my buserelin in the fridge, it should be room temperature I think.
Lots of luck to you x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

that's really interesting about the ARGC - i have a consult in a couple of weeks (also going to see the lister). 
I went to see DR T at HH for 'debrief' and he was extremely good - so still waivering about whether to actually switch to ARGC as he was extremely dismissive of it - however think i have to make my own mind up.... I've been following the ARGC threads really carefully and it does sound certainly very good.

HH want to take my embies to Blast next time - so i may do one more cycle at HH and then move on.

tricky to know what to do.

Good luck everyone

Fergali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, thanks for your post.
Fergali, good luck with your treatment wherever you choose to have it. It is indeed very difficult to know which clinic is the best and who to believe. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Wendy - hoping things went well for you today. Fingers firmly crossed here. 

Future Mummy - on my 3 day 2 LPs I bled for a 2nd time on two and not at all on one (the unsuccesful one).  No idea if it is like on the pill as I havent been on it for over 15 years!

Fergali - it is a very hard decision. For me on fresh cycle 3 it was down to the money - from the ARGC threads an ARGC cycle seems to come out at £6k minimum once you add in all the bloods, scan and drugs and many people end up spending over £10k with immune drugs etc. I was definitely for a couple of cheapie cycles at HH (the devil I knew and who knew me) rather than 1 at ARGC.  I also have stong views on the immune side because of my auto-immune disease and I am not cheerleaders for them for that reason. I would have moved though if I had felt I wasnt having any progress at HH - probably to UCH.

Julie - I am gutted for your DH. Hope that he finds something soon. Sometimes years are just rubbish - 2005 was crap for me just one terrible thing after another but 2006 was fab. Hope things turn around for you soon. 

best wishes everyone
Betty


Betty


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Yey I have one very beautiful embie on board, all went well today and I have been on bed rest ever since (on Hubbies orders)

We have named it Boo

Fingers crossed that boo sticks  

So my 2ww starts here, test day 5th Nov ( also my dads birthday so hope thats a good omen)

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Woo
XxxX


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Excellent news!
bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Woo and boo, lots of   for next 2ww.

I am having suppress scan in 2 weeks, so exactly 16 days after starting D/R.
I hope I can stimm straight away, but because of my adenomyosis I have a feeling I may have to D/R longer.
Usually is D/R 2 weeks, or is it often that docs advise to D/R an extra week? can one D/R 2 extra weeks? or is the treatment stopped if the ovaries have not shut down completely after 3 weeks? I am new to this D/R thing. 
I have to admit that emotionally I find it hard to inject with burserelin as I have tried for the last few months to do everything I could possibly do to increase my fertility, and my hormone activity, through accu, herbs, diet, etc.. only to now inject a very powerful drug with quite a few side effects that shuts down everything. I never had that problem with stimming! 
Weird, isn't it!
Future Mummy


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi,

sending positive vibes to you wendy (and boo)  

FM - yes DR is really really hard, i DR'd for 3 weeks - which i suspect was to get me to fit in the the other nhs peeps who were doing at the same time, i hope you can stim soooooon

good luck everyone
Fergali


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending sticky vibes to boo!       

FM hoping you can stim soon.  I think how long you dr for will depend on your clinic.....my prev clinic gave up on dr'ging me when my levels started going up......  cant remember how long I was on them for.  I have been a short protocol girl ever since....


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending sticky vibes to Wendy and boo    

If anyone has Mr Trew's email address I would be grateful if you could pm me with it. I did have it but cant find it.

Thanks heaps

Julie x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Julie - sorry to hear about your DH hope your tests are back now though?

Future mummy - I have been DR for almost two weeks - no side effects though as of yesterday feeling emotional and not really sure why!

I do not keep my buselerin in the fridge either, like yourself I have changed diet to help with this cycle - so I am hoping that has at least something to do with not feeling to bad! its so dull on the diet but worth it hopefully.

I have my first suppression scan next week, I do want to start Stimm ... I am on the 21day long protocal and it feels like forever! 

By the way AF came this week and whilst expected the suddeness and the 'anger' were not! could have all gotten quite embaressing!!! 

Ali M - How are you doing? 

Wendy Woo - fingers crossed for you and boo.

Take care everyone for now


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wendy and Boo - more positive vibes from me!  hope those embies stick!  

Fergali - do you mind me asking why Mr T was so dismissive of ARGC?  I know a lot of other clinics don't rate it, but I'm never quite sure why?

FM - I don't put buserelin in the fridge either, the instructions say it's fine at room temperature.  I have put my gonal-f pens in the fridge but that's because the box clearly says they have to be refrigerated.

Totyu - I had my ? scan earlier this week and they found a small cyst on my left ovary.  Every time I go for one of those scans I get bad news of one kind or another - the last time they thought they'd found a hydrosalpinx! (though this time it seems not to be there any more, so I guess that's good news).  Anyway, I had a blood test which confirmed my oestrogen levels were low enough, so given that the cyst is quite small, I'm going ahead with stimming on Monday.  By which time I will have been d/ring for 23 long days.

Love to all,
Ali 
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

hope everyone is doing OK.

Totyu, hope you start stimming next week.  I have side effects with burserelin , but not as bad as expected, considering what Dr Lavery said. Feel a bit out of it though, like a headache that is quite not there but there at the same time, if I make any sense.

I have had no spasms around ovaries today so at least that has come down.

Is it true that HH only does supress scans twice a week, so that it fits their schedules?

Have any of you seen the following info? Have a look at this site. What do you think? Haven't heard of it yet at HH. Apparently this info was also in Grazia magazine?
http://www.britainnews.net/story/275059

At least , now they have an office on harley street where they do the private consultations, and theyhave a couple of nurses there. I am very glad , I managed to arrange for a nurse to give me my gestone injections there in 3 weeks or so, included in the " package price". It is much more easier for me than going to HH everyday. I will only have to go to HH on week ends and driving there is not to bad at that time.
So whoever is prescribed Gestone injections remember you can get that service!

Have a good week end all,
Future Mummy

/links


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

FM - Here is a link to a post about an article in New scientist on this: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112439.0 I think they tested it first on the under 35s. Given it is Mr T's research I expect that HH will be the first place it is used routinely. Dont think any FF people were in the research though. And they definitely did used to have special query suppressed scan sessions but the theory is (or at least was) that once you are suppressed an extra day or so of being suppressed doesn't matter and has no effect on the stimms. Saying that though when I had to stimm for an extra week I had scans on non standard days..

Betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hello girls,

question about injecting barreling: last few day I had problem with syringe as everytime I pull the liquid in, say 0.7 and then get rid of air bubbles and then about to push it back to 0.5, the cursor moves on its own and the liquid goes back inside. I have to do it many times to get it to stick to 0.5
I guess it is the difference of pression, the pression on the outside being more than inside, so now I have to keep fingers on cursor until I withdraw syringe from bottle for it to stabilize. It is a bit more tricky that way. When I first did it, and there was more liquid inside bottle, I had no problem. Do you also experience that? Do I make any sense? (I find it difficult to explain, feel like my brain is like toffee days).
I can't believe I managed to get a cold as I am so tired and now I have a blocked nose and ears and dark circles under eyes.I look like a panda.

I hope it will go away soon. I need all my strength for stimming.

The only good thing about this D/R is I am loosing weight! 
The IVF stimming always gives me more fat around middle and it takes a while to get rid of it. at the moment I am getting a nice waistline like when I was on the pill many years ago. Honestly those hormones!
Hope you are all doing OK. Have a nice week,
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

FM: I was told that HH only do ? suppressed scans on Tuesdays and Thursdays.  That's also what it says in their information leaflet that you get at the first appointment.  That's the reason why I was d/regging for an extra few days - day 1 for me fell on a Friday but I had to wait for 2 weeks and then an extra 4 days for the next Tuesday appointment.  I don't know whether it's different if you are a private patient (I am NHS).  Once you start stimming they will do scans on other days.

On the Buserelin, I know what you mean - the plunger moves back up all on its own!  I actually find this easier to manage - I over fill the syringe and then watch it until it gets to the 0.5 ml mark, and then remove the needle.  If you don't like doing this, you could put some air into the syringe before you put the needle in to the bottle, and then push the air into the bottle.  This will bring the pressure in the bottle up, meaning that the plunger will not move on its own any more.  

I asked about the dosage calculator before I started treatment, and was told that they are not using it as routine yet, but each person's dosage of Gonal-F is tailored to them anyway, in that it takes account of BMI, age etc.

I started stimming this morning!  The Gonal-F pen was a bit fiddly because we weren't used to it, but thankfully the needle is finer than the one we've been using for the buserelin, and the dose is smaller, so I didn't feel a thing.  Now I'm just waiting for my mood to improve!!

Love to all,
Ali
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali ,

Thanks so much for your explanation. I will do as advised tomorrow. It was really annoying me this morning as it took me about 5 mn to get the damned plunger to stay where I wanted it to stay  

Then DH was asking where his socks were and I told him off ! Like if I did not have anything better to do than look for his socks when I am doing my injections. The look on his face, he looked like a little boy that had been told off. Anyway, once I had finally managed to get the syringe working and injected I was able to put him number one again and give him a cuddle and all was well  
Men, honestly 

well done on starting stimming today! 
The Gonal F is at first tricky as you have to prime it, and it is a bit diffcult first time I think to press as you have to press quite hard compared to a syringe. But yes, after that,  it is fine.
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Just a quick update, start stimming Thursday which will be day 19 of buselerin, the reason (I think that I have had the days delay is so that the next set of scans fall on a Monday and not the weekend.

They do only do some scans on Tuesdays and Thursdays regardless of private / nhs.

Add the weekend and the cycle seems to extend itself.

But anyway dates work out for me so here goes!

ps Future Mummy we must be on very different diets, I have turned into a mini rhino on mine    

Wendy - how are you?

bye for now


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Totyu, I think my new found hapiness in getting back my waistline will be shortlived, usually stimming and gestone make me balloon, and I become Ms bibendum  
In terms of diet, I am into peppers , raw.   although of course I continue to eat normally I have developped a different taste since I started D/R. 

I am also tired so managed to get a cold that has now turned into sinusitis so I have been given some antibiotics so that I am ok for stimming. I have nice panda eyes at the moment as I can't really sleep. 

when you say that you start stimming on thursday, does that mean that today you had you supress scan and they told you to continue D/R for 2 more days before stimming? 
I am having my scan next tuesday so it will be day 16, and I was hoping to start stimming straight away, but maybe not after all. 

I am really curious to see how the buserelin has affected my adenomyosis. It should make it better. However maybe I will need an extra week of DR to completely thin the area.

I wish that HH was more into scanning and doing ec and et when it is  best for the individual. 
I always wanted to do a day 3 ET but because they don't do ET on sundays and try not to on a sat, I always end up with only a day 2 ET , while many clinics advocate to wait an extra day. 
Take care all,
Future Mummy


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello everyone (thanks especially to Julie for the pm - much appreciated)

I have been avidly lurking but have been rather self centred and self absorbed for my second go at IVF. Once again  - one hell of a roller coaster ride. I got a 4.7cm cyst and was told Mr L said I should abandon. Inspired by EBW and generally lurking on ff, we felt we needed to keep going. 
We got 4 eggs and elected for ICSI to increase the fertilisation rate....

Well.....

3 fertilised and then we had the nightmare of waiting for et to find out if we had the same problem of no division (we'd been told if it happened again it was prob game over). BUT this time we had a good qual 2 cell, a good qual 4 cell (described by the embryologist as text book quality!!) and an ave 3 cell.... it gave us real hope for the future.
The two good ones were transfered on day 2 and the 3 cell one ceased to divide by day 3... so things looked grim. Had the lovely gestone injections every day and frankly had no symptoms during the 2ww.

So imagine our surprise when were told on Monday we have hcg levels of 141. Still in total shock. HOPE at last! (so Future Mummy maybe day 2 transfer of not so bad!)

Nervously waiting for the 6 week scan! OMG! OMG! OMG!

love to all,
Olly


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG Olly, thats FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! I'm so pleased for you!!   

Love Pooks xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh wow olly that is fantastic news hun        So pleased that despite your differcult tx you perservered and have such an amazing result. Good luck for your 6 week scan and your right another example of 2 day transfer success. Was this the first cycle you had gestone?

Good luck to everyone currently doing treatment and sorry for not posting as much lately. In limbo land tx wise so weaning myself off ff a bit.

Happy Halloween

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Olly, this is fantastic!   
I can't believe that Dr Lavery said to stop! Well done you!
Do you know why he said that the treatment should be stopped because of cyst?
how can it affect the treatment? did he think it could become bigger?what did theysay to you when you told them you wanted to continue? 
You did so well not listen to him! 
As for the gestone, did you do the injection yourself or did you go to Harley street or HH?
I am sure thatthose gestone injectionsare stronger than the pessaries, Lavery said that they are supposed to avoid the bleeding and sometimes it can make a difference ! He is the one who told me to continue with it. I was going to anyway, despite the fact that they are so painful! 
Your result has made my day. Such a good news!

I am having a Hell of a time with the D/R and I have actually have the flu now so bed ridden ( I have just got out of bed to see what is on FF as I am bored) I have antibiotics as GP said Ihave to get better quick before stimming starts and avoid complications of infections of sinus as they are completely blocked, and feeling a bit depressed as I am worried that they are going to want to stop the treatment! I get the flu once every 5 years or something and when I have it , it takes ages to get rid of it.I would be gutted if I could not at least go though to EC. 
Anyway, back to bed, hope you are all doing ok, Julie anne, I understand you want to have some time off FF, until you know what you are doing next,lots of  to you.
Future Mummy

*


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow Olly - fantastic news! 
bettyx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks guys - I'm sure you understand when I say I'm excited but also very aware there is a long long way to go. Taking each day at a time and still on knicker watch.... can it be true!

Future Mummy - Mr L's message was relayed by one of the docs and I was told I SHOULD abandon... however I asked to speak to him as I did not understand why. It took a bit of pushing but eventually we spoke. He explained he had said I COULD abandon rather than should. (So glad I asked to speak to him). He actually spoke for quite a while to me and explained he hoped for a better response from the Antagonist / Short protocol and because of the cyst the tratment would not be as effective... and so I could stop and restart the treatment and 'only' loose £800.(plus cost of £££ drugs!)..BUT it was up to us.

FM & Julie - it was my first cycle on gestone - the injections were not painful but it was hard work going in everyday to get the jab. My local gp surgery were able to do some days which helped. We went away for the last weekend and the GP's nurse showed my dh how to inject into my thigh. (this was OK.... except I still have numb patch several days later!)

Y'know I really can't believe I'm writing this - we had convinced ourselves it was game over and were talking about the 3rd attempt!

Thanks again for your good wishes
Olly xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Olly honey I am absolutely over the moon for you!!! cant stop smiling!

Sending you the best vibes ever and keeping you in my prayers

XX

Jo


Hi to everyone else. Sorry no other personals must try harder


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Olly - Congratulations sending you lots of happy health vibes!

Future Mummy - I started stimming today, hope your colds/ flu is getting better.
Have a numb taste in my mouth almost metallic...yuk. I started stimming on 17days after strting buslerin.
cycle lengthened by days for scans etc at HH

All - once opened do you put the Gonal-f back in the fridge (as per HH instructions) or leave at room temps (Gonal-f) papers?

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Olly - that's wonderful news!!! so pleased for you.  Let us know how you get on at the 6 week scan!
Do you mind me asking when they discovered the cyst - was it at the ? suppressed scan, or only later during stimming?

Totyu - I put the Gonal-f back in the fridge.  This seemed to make most sense - I don't know why it would need to be refrigerated before it is opened, but not afterwards.  Most things are the other way round!

Future Mummy - hope you get well soon.  Personally, I am a fan of hot Ribena and lots of sleep.

Love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Olly that is such fantastic news!!!
Well done honey, Your levels are fantastic.

I wish you a very happy healthy 9 months ahead

xXxXx


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hiya

Congrats Olly that's great news.  It also helps me to feel more positive as I am hoping to start my 2nd cycle soon on the SP as I am slightly older than you and a poor responder - am so so pleased for you.   xxxx

Hi to everyone else am just lurking as I am no longer a Hammie now moving on to ACU at UCH next Tues but I do read the thread to see how everyone is doing.

Hi Julie - hope you are doing ok hun.  Sometimes TO (timeout) is defo needed.  Take care. xxxxx

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at.    

Poogie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Totyu, I put my gonal F in the fridge at all time. It is very confusing. lasttime the pharmacy where I got my drugs had not bothered to put it in fridge, and I refused to take them and asked for new one, properly refrigerated ( they were arguing it would be fine as it has a 30 days shelvelife). 
This time with serono, I got my gonal F in the refrigerated part of the parcel, except for one pen that they had forgotten to refrigerate. I asked hospital and they said it would be fine if I put it in fridge straight away. I blasted serono, who said they were surprised that it could happen. ( most medical professionals seem to have no clue how to stock it) . I have to say the note that is with the drug is confusing . 
But if you put it in fridge at all time , I would think you can't go wrong.

I went to see GP today and he said I have to be in a better condition before EC or they might not do the ET. Now I have plenty of time before that, but the sinuses are not unblocking and it is all inflammed there and I have tried everything. So if not better in a week I am to see a sinus specialist with a view to drain them. The only thing is in this country it has to be done with a general anaesthetic. In France they do both, the other way being the old way where they put a tube down the nose into the throat and blast some saline solution with a lot of power. It is not nice but helps a lot.
Anyway, I am starting to get so stressed, as I can't sleep and this flu thing is not getting anybetter, if it is the really flu.
I asked if my sinuses being blocked could be a side effect of buserelin as it changes the lining of the membrane apparently, not just around womb but also around nose and eyes. Possible apparently.

Also girls, do you get very heavy headaches? I feel like my vision is a bit weird, I can see properly but I have a problem to accommodate for a few seconds, like if I was wearing too strong glasses. 

I am so tired I need a new name for it.
As if this was not enough, DH has been made redundant , 2 days before I started injecting. 
Stressed, MOI? 

I wish I did not have to carry on with the buserelin while stimming though, as the way it is going I have another 2/3 weeks of it!

Anyway, sorry about the me me post, but I feel better , writting it on FF. 
It is really really tough, this time round.
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just to add to the debate, I only had my gonal F in the fridge before I opened it (which is what I was told to do at HH....)after that I just kept it in the bedroom.  I think the fact that once you open it you use it within "x" days means it doesnt need to be re-refridgerated or something but hey what do I know??! 

Hope you are better soon FM

       all round to any needing it atm....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for all the good wishes I am really touched.  

Totyu re:Gonal F in the fridge - first time I kept it on bedside once opened, this time I was belt and braces and kept it in the fridge as long as poss, however I was away with work fro two days without a minibar fridge in the room  - so took a cool bag and kept it topped uo with ice! 

Ali - At my first scan on day 9ish (not suppression scan as was on sp) I had one at about 16 then 5 others at less than 8. The doc was concerned but said lets look in a couple of days. The 16 grew (and grew and grew) into the cyst and got in the way of a good crop of others growing. HH don't typically scan before starting the SP - so I may have had a small cyst before starting to stim and MrL said if we abandoned we would start again ensuring a pre stim scan was done.  

Poogie - glad you feel encouraged - EBW's experience certainly inspired me to keep on going 

FM - Headaches? Yes - dull, constant hangover headaches - though stimming alongside the Buserlin helped. Hope it gets better soon. So sorry about your dh. I had the most awfully stressful work time throughout my tx and could not take any time off to relax during stimming or 2ww - my dh is full time at home and became my house hubby for the entire time (still is now) so it meant I could come home, ead and go to bed. Hope this helps.


Julie - re TO - you've gotta do what you've gotta do. I needed to lurk for a while - it may sound crazy but I was just unable to keep up and needed to focus on me me me. 


Hi EBW! WHat does it feel like to be an inspiration!    

Woo & Betty - thanks!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Olly, thanks for your nice post.
I still can't believe you were  advised to stop treatment because of the cyst , before you insisted to speak with Dr Lavery.

Ali, I have just bought some Ribena, and had some ( hot)and it is quite nice .I can't sleep unless seating , so have upped my numbers of pillows for tonight. I don't want a repeat experience of last night when DH said when I was breathing in my short sleeps , I sounded like a star war  wookiee!  

Future Mummy


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Olly massive congratulations!!!!
Fabulous news. Absolutely delighted for you.
Lxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all and         all round.

Olly -rofl on the inspiration comment.  For me it was a case of this being my "last chance" with my own eggs and noone was going to tell me to stop the tx half way through...I would have always wondered...

FM - ribena is yummy hot or cold and it is one of the drinks (the full sugar one) that I am allowing myself- Ie no nasties (such as aspartame) except the sugar.  Getting through loads of the stuff.

Julie - I have at times needed time out from here and talk of such things, thinking of you 

Catch you all soon


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

HI Everyone,

Olly that's brilliant news - congratulations.  

And to add to the great gonal-F debate i put mine in the fridge!

have a good w/e all.

Fergali


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Olly - many congratulations! I am so pleased for you.

With the Gonal F - I kept mine in the fridge at all times.

As for me, had hoped to down-regulate in December while I am on holiday, but have found out I need to take malarial tablets. The nurse checked with a doctor, and I was told it was OK to continue with d/r as I will be off them by the time I do EC. However, I have browsed the internet and got myself into a state - I'm worried now that I may need to delay treatment, as it says it can affect sperm count and fertility. Totally confused! Will need to ring the clinic again.

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Nicky xx


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya,

Just a question!

I've done IVF before but i did it in Canada. I am starting a funded NHS cycle at Hammersmith in March 08 and i was wondering do i have to pay for the drugs or do they come free as part of the whole IVF package??

Debs x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Debs,

If you have an NHS IVF treatment, it will include all drugs as part as NHS, which means you will only pay the NHS price for the drugs. This is £6.50 (or £6.75,I can't remember) per name of drugs; i.e , say you have to buy some Gonal F ( the pen) , it does not matter if you buy 1 or 4 pens, the total price will be the same, ( £ 6.50). then if you buy 3 bottles of buserelin , it will only cost you £ 6.50 ( same price as buying 1 bottle). 
so as a total, you should not pay more than £32.50, I think an IVF is usually 5 types of drugs?  ( antibiotics included).
HH has its own pharmacy where you can get those drugs at NHS price , closer to the date.
If you were going private, there are other medical companies who deliver the drugs at your door, for cheaper than the HH pharmacy, but it would cost still about £1000 ! For private patients , The IVF unit recommend using Serono ( this is what I did this time).
Future Mummy


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hello Hammies  

Just popped in to wish Woo all the very best for test day tomorrow, let's hope we see another   !

Hugs and   to all,

Cheery


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thank you so much Cheery & thank you for your pm too.

Well I am having cramps but not much else and to be honest I am not very hopeful.

I really do not think that it has worked, In fact I'm positive.

It's not over till the fat lady sings though right, so fingers crossed until we know for sure.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Woo, good luck for tomorrow!
If you are having cramps but no AF , this is good news! lots of girls get cramps, thinking that AF is on its way and then BFP!
Lots of    
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Good Luck Woo-


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending loads of        
to woo  x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Morning all

FM - Sorry to hear about hubby, hopefully though it will mean a spare pair of hands while your recover.
Hows the cold?

OLLY - Congratulations 

Wendy good luck fingers crossed.

On day 5 of stimming today, was told to book a scan, started running late got a very expensive cab and got to the hospital in the nick of time, stripped ready for the scan, all excited to see how things were going...only to be told that I do not need a scan....AGHHHHHH

Anyway hope everyones well, I have decided to keep my Gonal - F in the fridge too.

Have developed a really sore throat today and have a feeling that wisdom tooth wants to make an appearance...

Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Woo, thinking of you today. lots of  

Tots, how frustrating! they told you to have a scan at 5 and then they say differently? sometimes I feel that the docs at HH are not that focused at all , as they are too "blase" .I hope that your throat gets better. 

Dr Lavery has stipulated that I should have a scan on day 5 , as I have a high dose of gonal f, to give ovaries a boost, and he wants to decrease the dose if possible after 5 days. I have a feeling that the docs will try to bok me for a day 7 only but I won't accept it. The thing is if tomorrow is the day they say I can stim ( suppress scan) then I would start on wed, and day 5 will be sunday. So do I go on day 4 or will they ask me to D/R for an extra 2 days. I never really realised when I was doing short protocoles how the fact that they schedule procedures for certain days only could affect me, but with this D/R business that is making me quite unwell, I am counting the minutes, and a few more days of it is not good news. 
I still can't smell anything or taste anything. and feel my head is like a pumpkin,and very stuffy.
I feel buserelin is part of the problem , as the lining of my sinus and nose seem all inflammed, never had that before. 

I will tell them tomorrow that I am worried about this vision and stuffy head problem. 
What can they do though, I am stuck with buserelin for at least another 10 days! 
Do you girls get other side effects apart from the headaches? I feel my musles are stiff too. I looked at the side effects mentionned on the leaflet and it can indeed affect muscles.
Then when I stimm I usually balloon. I feel by the end of it I will be in quite a state. 
If I knew it was going to get me a BFP for sure, I would be fine, but let's face it , my chances of BFP are not good , as a doc once said to me ( outside HH) that with my adenomyosis, I had about 2 to 3% of ever getting pregnant with IVF. 
Sorry girls, but I am so depressed today, I could cry. The stress is getting to me this time. 
Sorry for the me me post.
I will probably feel better tomorrow when I have some news and answers at how I am doing. 
Hope everybody is doing ok !
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo - what's the news?  Log on and let us know!  

Future Mummy - I really feel for you.  I don't know how they will organise your scans but I hope you feel better soon.  I'm sure that part of the reason why you feel down is because of the d/ring.  I was definitely very negative and depressed about things but I feel much better now I'm stimming, even though nothing has changed.  Either way, it shouldn't be too much longer to wait.

Meanwhile, I have an update!  Today is day 8 of stimming for me.  I was supposed to go for a scan tomorrow, day 9, but they asked me to come in today instead "because there are too many other ladies who will be scanning on Tuesday".  So anyway, I get there this morning, and imagine my surprise when I'm told EC will be this Wednesday.  Day 10 of stimming!  I hadn't thought it would be till next week at the earliest.

To those of you who have already been through EC, I have got a million questions, but can I kick off by asking just a few?

1.  Did anybody else have EC at day 10 of stimming?

2.  Does 3 follies sound about right for EC?  I had 4 follies measuring over 20 (of which one is probably a cyst) and quite a few others which were smaller (size-wise, around the 11 or 12 mark).  I am a bit worried that if there are only 3, I would only get 3 eggs max, and then what happens if some don't fertilise - I would definitely not have any frosties?

3.  Is there any chance that I might get some eggs from the smaller follies as well?

4.  Do you ever get more than one egg in each follie, or is it always 1 egg per follie?

Aagh - sorry to bombard you with questions, but I have been really thrown by the idea that EC will be this week.  I don't feel at all prepared, and as time goes by, I realise how little I know about this process!

Thank you so much for reading, and if you have any pearls of wisdom, feel free to let me know!

Lots of love
Ali


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hey Ladies

sorry I haven't posted sooner but have been getting used to the news.

Wee BFN for us today as we expected, we feel really let down this time round and not just because it hasn't worked.

Any way Good luck to everyone in treatment , I will be joining you again quick smart.

Loadsa love
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I don't know what to say except that I am thinking of you, and hope that you can take some time to get over things.
Lots of love
Ali
xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Helloooo Ladies,

Hello to the ladies that know me, had a quick look i still recognise a few names  
Just wanted to share my baby news had our 1st scan 1st November at 14wks and all is good the baby is at the right size and weight that it should be so all is good, i will get round to putting my scan pic on here, cant believe how clear it is seeing the feet and hands and the little profile that it had already.
Me and DP just cannot stop smiling and still has not sunk in yet (for you ladies who know the rough journey i have been through) keep thinking im going to wake up and its all a dream (a lovely dream at that)

Hope you dont mind me sharing my news with u ladies and im sending BIG POSITIVE THOUGHTS TO U ALL!!! ive been there i know every1 has different situations and was told i would never get to where iam  and i have shown those docs it can be done, so just keep believing thats what i did!!!
                 

Love Angie xxxxx
Keep ur chins up xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Wendy - so sorry that it's bad news this time, I'm sure Luke gave you a special hug today

Angie - great news about the scan, time will go by very quickly now - enjoy!

Good luck to all our stimming ladies and a big hello to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Woo, I am really sorry about your BFN. 

Angie, fantastic,14 weeks already! how are you feeling? do you get nausea or are you past it now? surely you have some weird food craving? 

Ali: fantastic you are ready for EC! this mean thedrugs worked very well!
4 follies above 20? that's good! That's excellent! the other ones will have grown by wed,so you may have another  2 or 3 big ones. 

I had EC at day 10 last time, and had a low BFP. It was a chemical as my problem is implantation, but in terms of fertilisation and in terms of eggs quality, it was fine ( I had 3 eggs that fertilized out of 4 ).
I had another big follie on the right ovary but the doc could not access it  ( it was a juicy follie so I was frustrated a bit but the doc said that the way the ovary was , it was too difficult to access without maybe damaging the area, so I was glad she decided against. I have to say at HH they are quite carefull at EC .
You will definitely get more eggs from the smaller follies.
You are not supposed to get more than one egg from one follie ( I don't think so anyway but I am not a doc) it is a very rare thing to get more than one egg from one follie.

I think you are doing very well! quite a few follies there , and in good shape apparently!
You are going to be on 2ww before you know it! sending you lots of   and some bubbles. We need more bubbles on this site, at my last IVF there were flying on this thread! 
Hope everybody is doing OK.  
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

woo. so sorry to read your news  

Angie- nice to see you. I pop back to the 2nd tri occasionally though, at 29w am meant to be in big school these days.....

Good luck and        to all those in tx.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Woo - really sorry about the BFN. Hopefully at your follow up you can outline your concerns to Mr L about what they did this cycle. It wont help the outcome this time but I'm sure it will be good information for next time. 

bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
well a stressful day at HH. went for suppress scan ( they were 1 hour late!as I had it with the specialist scan person). She said I was supressed nicely and my adenomyosis was now moderate ( very good news ) and no cysts, a few small follies, so excellent then when I told her how I felt , side effects she said that I may have to stop buserelin and switch to orgalutran and move to short cycle!  and a doc would call me in afternoon. Anna Carby called me and said that I will stay on buserelin and what was said to me was a mistake. Yes, the headaches are bad but normal and the vision problem although they don't like it, they said as long as no blurry vision and no double vision, ok to continue. As I have done the longest D/R protocole with a day 2 it would be a pity to change so close tothe end.  
I was relieved as a short prot would have meant all the work on the adenomyosis would have been reduced to zero.
They did not know before I start if it would reduce it in such little time but it certainly has. 
Of course going on the pill would be the answer in the long term, but not really helping pregnancy.
I start stimming on Thursday as I need scanning on Monday to reduce the original boost of Gonal F. As I will have a blood test, they don'twant me to come on Sunday therefore I can't start stimming tomorrow. 
I am very happy that Anna will be doing the EC and she said she would do my ET too, so these are the good news.
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't believe we dropped down to page 2!!  I have taken steps to rectify the situation.

Woo - hope you're ok.  Let us know how you are doing.

Future Mummy - you will be stimming soon!  V good news re Dr Carby, I think she's great.

Went in for EC yesterday, went ok and I feel fine, but the bad news is they only collected 3 eggs, which I'm a bit sad about.   Apparently there were signs that I had ovulated a couple of hours early, so I had lost some eggs.  Ho hum, nothing I can do about it now.  I know it is quality not quantity, but I would have felt much better if there had been a choice of eggs and embies.

So - just waiting now.  If everything goes according to plan I will be in for TX tomorrow morning.  If not, I guess someone will give me a call?  Needless to say I have been jumping a mile every time the phone rings, in case it's bad news, but haven't heard anything today.  I hope this is a good sign but I am feeling sick with nerves.

Love to all,
Ali
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Ali,

Well done on getting 3 eggs ( (I got 3 last time from one ovary only as the other ovary could not be accessed). 
However I am surprised that you ovulated early as usually they are careful about it. Is it because they were running late? 

you have 3 beautiful eggs from EC and if there had been a problem today they would have called you. This means that fertilisation is happening .
if you are very anxious you can call them! nowit is too late, but I think they open at 7am? so maybe you can call them first thing tomorrow before getting to HH if you are stressing about it. I am sure you will be fine.
I always call them as I usuallly get too stressed to just wait. 
I wish you the best for ET tomorrow 

I started stimming this morning with 450, and this afternoon I felt like if the machine was starting to work again as I had some strange sensations around ovaries. My god it feels weird. At the same time the headache went a bit better. There is hope! 
2 injections is quite a lot I find to do. anyway, at least the injections don't hurt at all. 
When I was doing short protocoles I really disliked orgalutran as it was quite painful for 10 mns or so, although compared to gestone it was a cuddle. 

Yes, I am very lucky that Anna Carby can do both procedures. The other docs I find when I have a scan are not as gentle and careful not to hurt! 
Last IVF , one of the male doc did a scan while I was stimming and I was quite sore, and he did such a bad scan I was nearly screaming and he had to stop. I was sent to the sonographer room she did the scan , I did not feel a thing and she said I was ready , while the male doc could not see much.
Considering thatdoc also does ET , I am glad it is not on me ( I would not accept it!)

Has anybody seen that we have a few new people on board at HH: new docs and new nurses.
The other day I wanted to talk to the doc office, and dial their extension but somehow I ended up at the lab  anyway, the person there , a bit up herself refused to transfer me to the doc's office and said it had nothing to do with her. I had to hang up and dial again.She could at least have transferred me to the reception . The whole process takes so muchtime sometimes!I could not believe it.   

Hope everybody is doing well, it is very quiet here at the moment!

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM sorry that you are having a stressful time. Wishing you all the best.

Ali- I only had 3 eggs and one of those was rubbish.....One of the other 2 is now a 29w+2 pgy and was wriggling around at her growth scan today so please try to believe that it really is quality over quantity.  Having had "that" phone call from my previous clinic hours before I was due to go in for ET (I had had a "its not looking great we only have one fertilized" call the day before....on my first cycle I know how nervewracking the wait can be.  I wasnt convinced I had anything waiting for me this time but if you want to put your mind at rest ring them in the morning.  Sending lots of fert/dividing vibes your way.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, thinking of you today at ET 

Question for anyone using gonal F : I can't remember if it happened last time or I did not notice, but today after injecting I should have finished what was in pen, and some was left in. ( about 75 dose). I put my pen on 450 everytime, and waited a bit before withdrawing needle, I did everything as I was supposed to. 
Is it normal some is left as extra so that priming can be repeated when not done properly?
Have a nice day all.
Future Mummy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Helloooooo Ladies,
Future mummy -- I know the time just goes soooo quick, wasnt really enjoying it at 1st from 6wks up to about 12/13wks had a rough time being sick mornin/evening so tired had v.bad headaches, just glad now iam at 15wks it all seems to be fading thank goodness, was off work yesterday and 2day am feeling a little rough got a bit of a cold, and my tummy is stretching quiet a bit which is making it a bit uncomfortable (especially when im use to have such a flat tummy) soz im not bragging!!! 
With the cravings well did have thing for chicken crisps gone off them now, dont really have any at the mo, do like eating chocolate (dont really eating chocolate im a savoury girl)!!!!

EBW -- Wow cant believe how many wks ur, the time is just going know where   

Take care 
Love Angie xxxxx

P.S -- Well get round to putting scan pic on xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM- they put a bit extra in to allow for priming etc....

Wishing Ali all the best

Hi Angie how are you?  Got to see beanie yesterday at a growth scan.....! I have a thing for pizza and ribena atm....and I like the smell of fish for some reason.....


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks all for your good wishes.  It really means so much to know that there are people out there rooting for us!
2 eggs fertilised and have now been put back - both 4-cell and graded as "good".  Sadly the 3rd didn't fertilise but I guess that's not a disaster.
I was given a photo of my two embies and was surprised by how emotional I got.  They looked so perfect and I am hoping so much that one or both of them stick.    
I have come back to work for the afternoon, but will be taking it easy this weekend.
There were a few other couples having ET at the same time - if you're reading this, all the best.
Have a good one.
Lots of love
Ali


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news Ali.

I had 2 "good" put back also (third didnt fertilise) and one of mine had gone from a 2 to a 4 cell while I was on the table waiting for ET.  Really hoping you follow my lead! 

Often wondered the outcome of the ladies who had ET same day as me (2nd May) but dont think any of them post on here.....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, well done! 2 little beans! have a resting 2ww. lots of   

Question: do they still have that silly poster on the ceiling at HH that you are bound to see when having ET: a Caribbean beach ? 
They should change it from time to time. what about some relaxing music? surely they can buy a cheap cd player! 
I could do with relaxing when I am on that table! I focus so much on not to pee! but I always have a very full bladder ( haven't managed yet the full but not too full that is recommended) so the 15 mns I am supposed to rest in bed after the ET usually end up in being 5 mns as I start having spasms of the bladder. Surely that's no good either 
I shall try and master it this time.
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Future Mummy: They do still have the poster on the ceiling!  It must be the same one, it's a desert island.
DH and I were laughing at the music they play in the reception areas - clearly someone has given some thought to what would be appropriate and has come up with a selection of ballads (Robbie Williams - Angels and more of that type).  It's always the same stuff that's playing!  personally I would prefer something a bit more upbeat, but I guess they can't please everyone.
I know what you mean re the bladder issue - so hard to get right as you don't know exactly when you will be on!  I ended up having to go about 30 mins prior to the ET, though was desperate again by the time my turn came.  And then when the nurse pressed down with the scanner!  I had to exercise some serious self-control.
I forgot to respond to your question on ovulation btw - they were running a bit late and I think I was the last one, or next to last, on the list for EC.  The Dr said it must have only just happened, as there was fluid around both ovaries, but he couldn't tell how many eggs had just been lost.  He said next time round I would need to be first on the list because I have a tendency to ovulate early.
Anna Carby did my ET and was lovely as usual.
Good luck with the stimming!  Hopefully you will start to feel better soon.

EBW - thanks for the words of reassurance and for the positive vibes!  I think I will need them over the next couple of weeks.

Angie - get that scan pic up.  Now that you no longer have a flat tummy you know how the rest of us feel all the time!!

Love
Ali


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Angie,glad you are feeling better.
I would have to agree with Ali. Flat stomach? which flat stomach?
I did get my waistline back with buserelin but it ain't flat!  
Now I can feel all those spasms with over excited ovaries I can also predict it will be days before the extra tyre starts making an appearance. 
Oh and I love chocolate too( especially Swiss and Belgian) 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ah the full bladder malarkey....Dont know if you all remember the tale of my ET....

Had to go and get rid of a small amount from my bladder before going in to the room....then again before I led down and again before he put the "eclair tongs" in to prepare me for ET.....I got rid of nearly 2 cups of water altogether and my bladder was still very big (brilliant size for a good view they said).  Since then I have only drunk 500ml 40 mins before any scan that needed a full bladder as I know I just dont need the pain!!!  Mind you I can hardly keep any wee in at all these days...


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello  

Yeh soz flat tummy i do have or should i say did, i only have a little bump but it is noticeable already as iam v.tall and slim already plastering myself with cocoa butter lotion hehehe    

Yummy pizza!!  just started eating flapjacks just love them and had the best Chinese last nite!!!! 
EBW -- Smell of fish    agh!! cant stand that smell that is a strange 1.
Have to say woke up with such a sore throat this mornin feels like my throat has closed up to about the size of a pea quiet painful.
I did try putting the scan pic on yesterday and it wouldnt take the format of dp computer i have to get him to do it for me.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all - 
Some of you will remember me.  I am so sorry I have been away from FF for some time.  I needed to take some time off, but i often think about you all and continue to send you all positive vibes. 

Well.. things have been pretty challenging for us, to say the least. For those of you who remember, we had a chem pregnancy from our first cycle back in June. I had my follow up appointment with Mr. L in August and talked about our 2nd cycle. I had my coordination appointment in September for another LP day 21 to start in October.

Waiting and waiting for AF to arrive so I could start tx, to our surprise, we got a BFP on the 10th of October! Au naturale!!!!!  We were over the moon.  Had blood test done and confirmed HCG was good; had another one 2 days later, they were doubling great; another 2 days later, still doubling as they should.  Had an early scan with consultant at Harley and we saw a gestational sac & yolk sac at 5 weeks. Everything looked right and it was so positive - we were beyond happy. That weekend, i had some light bleeding and just felt something was not right (call it a gut feeling).  So I decided to have another HCG test on the Monday, and sadly, my levels hadn't doubled.  Went for another scan a few days later, and our Consultant confirmed that the sac hadn't grown since our last scan, and to expect to miscarry.  I miscarried last week.     We are devastated. Our happiness was taken away from us so quickly, and it's now over.  

I have another scan next week to make sure all the pregnancy is out.  DH has been amazing and we are taking good care of each other. I am feeling a little better today - i have good moments, but still have bad ones - i'm grieving, i feel really empty and sad.    

I'm so sorry again for not having been here for a while. I'm glad i went on today, I'm so happy to read so many good news.  It has made my day. 

Jo - I cannot believe you're now 29 weeks! I'm so happy for you.  I hope you are feeling well.  I have been thinking of you. xxx

Julie - how are you??  I have been thinking of you too.  xxx

FM - good luck with treatment.  sending you    hope all goes well. 

Olly - congratulations!!! Well done. I'm so happy for you.  sending you   

Hello to everyone else and good luck to everyone cycling.  Wishing you all the very best. 

I will be checking in to see everyone's progress.  
Good luck to all you ladies cycling. sending everyone     

Rafs xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh rafs hon I am so sorry to read your news.  I was so excited when I started reading your post and really feel for you.  I had my mmc a year ago now and even where I am with things the sadness can still "creep" up on me.  Allow yourself to grieve as much as you need to.  

Often wonder how you are and  am "glad" to see you iykwim but not under these circumstances....  

xx  

Jo


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Rafs - So sorry to hear you news, sending you lots of hope and strength.
FM, Ali M - How are you both?

Quick update went for a scan today, EC Wednesday (apparently 4 eggs) have got a cold! any advice on how to shake it appreciated!!!

Also looking like a Friday transfer so only 2 days of growth spurt for hopefully fully fertilized eggs...

Take care all
Tots


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Rafs - am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news.  Like Jo, I got really excited for you when I started reading your email.  Life just isn't fair sometimes.

Totyu - you will be exactly a week behind me then!  On how to shake a cold - I find that inhaling steam can work wonders.  Either in a steam room, if you have access to one, or if not I get bowlful of very hot water with a few drops of olbas or peppermint oil, drape a teatowel over it and stick my head underneath to inhale the steam.      for four lovely big mature eggs!

I'm fine thanks.  I'm only 3 days post-ET and I keep feeling the occasional twinge in places, but I'm not sure if it is the after effects of EC, or my mind playing tricks on me.  I am also not getting on very well with the bum bullets but will spare you the details!  I find it really hard to believe that anything is going on in there tbh, and am getting quite irrational about it all - for example about 2 mins after ET I sneezed and am now convinced that my embies came out, even though the nurse said that this was not possible!!!)


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all - I'm keeping a rather low profile as I have everything crossed waiting for the scan - but had to respond to Rafs - how utterly dreadful - what you have been through is my current nightmare. I can understand how high and excited you were, I can imagine how far the fall must have been and feel for you on how deep your depression and grief must be. Love and prayers to you.

I promise I will do more personals soon - sorry for being so self obsessed. Although I am not contributing much at the moment,  I am willing you all on as I lurk.

love Olly


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rafs, I am sorry to hear your news  please continue to post, it is good to hear from you 
Totyu, indeed the staem is excellent against your cold. Also if you like milk, have a glass of hot milk with a large spoon of honey at night. It helps to sleep.
4 juicy follicles!  lots of    for EC

Ali, your twinges are normal after ET. It could also be something good happening down there! 

Olly, lots of   

I am ok. Had day 5 scan today and everything is fine. I have 5 follicles above or at 10 ( 2 at 12, 2 at 11 and 1 at 10) and also 5 under 10. My oestrogens levels are 430 , so I am to continue at 450 and scan on Friday. Will probably be ready on Friday, but when do I have EC on Sunday or on Monday?
I would like to have EC at the best timing and it may have to be a Sunday, which is when no anesthesist and no lab is available. This is why I wanted to start stimming last wednesday ( the suppress scan that was fine was on Tuesday ) but doc said that in order to avoid a Sunday I should start on a Thursday.
I just emailed Dr L to see if I should be monitored before Friday to make sure that we know exactly when my folicles are at their best and to know at all times what the best dosage should be as well as check on the oestrogens. I would hate to have EC on Monday and be told that a couple of follies are too ripe. If I have scan on Friday , and I am ready then logically the EC should be on Sunday.  
A bit frustrated right now.   day 14 of D/R was on a saturday, but as they don't like to scan on week ends and the Monday is not the day they usually do suppress scan, I had to wait the Tuesday for suppress scans and then wait the Thursday for stimming ( 18 days of D/R) as they thought that I would not be ready before the Monday( despite the fact I expressed my thoughts,as last time on short prot I stimmed quickly, but was told this time that if LP, the stimming takes usually longer). so let's see.  
Hope everybody is doing fine
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Just a quick note to say that Dr L recommends I come for a scan tomorrow if I am anxious. he thinks I will probably be ready Friday, but there is a small chance things progress quickly and a checking of dosage is good too. 

He always listen to his patients and if it makes sense, he is happy to change a decision, I have to say , I really trust him.

The good thing is that I am finally getting over that flu, and I have no cysts despite the strong dosage. So let's just hope all my follicles get a boost, I am having accupuncture tonight, I would love to see the small follies becoming big too as it would mean I could either try blasts or freeze some ( it would be a first!).
Future Mummy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Rafs - I remember you from May/June as we were cycling at the same time, and we both had chem PG. I am so sorry for your recent loss. Life sucks. The only thing you can perhaps take away from this dreadful experience is that your body is capable of conceiving which can only be a positive thing. You will get your long deserved BFP one day . Sending you my thoughts and prayers.  

Future Mummy - would you be kind enough to give me Mr Lavery's e-mail address. I have one but it doesn't work! Thanks

Good luck to all on their cycles.  
Nicky


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

I'm feeling a bit down today .

It's 5 days post-ET and I am getting AF-style cramps.  I just have a feeling this isn't going to work.  In addition one of my friends has just announced she's PG.  I am so happy for her, and so sad for myself and DH.  I am really dreading test day - I feel much better thinking that it might be a possibility, than knowing it hasn't worked.

DH will be away tomorrow until Sunday and I don't know what I will do without him.

Yellowrose:  how are you doing?  I remember you from before!

Future Mummy:  great result!  sending positive vibes to your follies    

Tots:  how did EC go?  fingers crossed you get lots of good quality eggs!!

Rafs: still thinking of you. Stop by and let us know how you're getting on.

Love to all

Ali
xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi al,

Ali - 2ww is a rollercoaster - all you can do is try & stay positive, and take care of yourself. Fingers crossed for you.

Rafs: really really sorry to hear your news - thinking of you

good luck everyone

Fergali


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all, 
Thank you for all your lovely messages. I'm plodding along.  I have another scan on Friday to make sure that the pregnancy is all out. 
I have goods moments, and not so good moments - I think it's all part of the grieving process. 
The christmas feel and decor all around is making me quite sad. I keep thinking 'if only... i would have had a little bump by Christmas... ' 
It's really, really tough and heartbreaking.  It's a lonely, empty & sad place.  I keep thinking of all the goods things around me to keep me going. 

So thank you all again for the lovely messages.  They mean so much to me. 

Jo- thanks again for the PM.  xxx
Ali - good luck.  sending you   

FM - good luck and keep us posted on EC 

Nicky - thanks for the message.  How are you??  I hope you are well.

Olly - thanks for the message.  Take care of yourself and let me know how you're getting on.  Wishing you all the very best. x

Hello to everyone else and good luck to everyone with big dates coming up.  Thinking of you and sending you all  

Love to all 
Rafs


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, this could very well be implantation pain, on day 5. AF cramps and bleeding during 2ww happen usually much later . 
I think there may be activity happening down there?   

Totyu, how is your cold? hope you are feeling better  

Olli, lots of   for your scan!

I went for my day 7 scan and everything is progressing fine. I have been told that I will most likely have my EC on Monday , so my last scan is Friday. As it is the weekend, instead of having EC, 2 days later , I have to keep stimulating sat, then ovitrelle on Sat night. I just hope so much my juicy follies are not too ripe on Monday,after all the hard work, they said not to worry, but easy to say as normally if they were open on Sunday I would have EC on that day! I guess they will decrease my gonal F dosage for last day. What is the maximum size acceptable for a follie, do you know? anyone? 

The good news is every thing is textbook so far: on left ovary, I have 4 good follies: 16, 15, 14, 12, 11 and one under 10 and on the right ovary ( that was a bit lazy with short prot) , I have 2 good follies, 16, 16, 11, and one under 10.
I think that I will have 5 or 6 good size follies, and maybe the size 11 ones will grow well too, we'll see. I don't think the ones below 10 will grow enough.
the lining of the womb is 8, which is apparently very good as at day 7 they like it to be 7.5 min and anything above is very good according to sonographer. She said there was no need for blood test, considering  everything looked fine.I will have one on Friday, to see dosage on Saturday.

I have just ordered a new gonal F pen to be delivered tomorrow morning , so working from home in the morning. I can't believe the price of those pens! £261  Not much choice though, I need a new pen every 2 days!

So it looks like I will have a needle free Sunday!

I am organising my gestone injections done in Harley street now. This is going to be so much easier than last time.No need to travel every day to HH!

Hope everybody else is doing OK.

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Just back from EC - 5 eggs  

Ali M - I know its hard but try and stay positive, you never know....

FM - Good Luck on Monday with your EC looks like you will hopefully have lots of juicy eggs sending you luck.

Raffs - sending you lots of love - be strong.

There were 12 people in for EC today! and most back in on Friday for ET.

Now the nervous wait for news on fertilisation so nervous.

Also cold has been replaced by toothache!

Take care all
Tots


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Future Mummy: on follie size, I was told that anything under 15 may be immature, whereas anything much over 25 is likely to pop.  So it looks like you are in fantastic shape with plenty of follies in the range that you'd want them to be in!!!


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'm new here and thought I would say hello. I was told today that my referral for IVF with a donor will be to Hammersmith if I am accepted to have funding through the NHS. Thus, my reason for the intro here.   I hope to get to know you all in the future! Meanwhile, I will try and catch up with the process you are individually going through 

Can anyone shed some light on the waiting lists with Hammersmith if receieving treatment through NHS. A friend has offered to donate; however she does have endometriosis (recently had a baby and has two more girls). I am a bit concerned about this but will wait to see what the consultant at Hammersmith suggests. Will having a donor make a difference in waiting time? What about if we use an anonymous donor? Also, curious how you find the professionalism of Hammersmith. Are you happy thus far?

I hope it is ok that I post this here. If not please move approproprietly. 

Love and support,
Amanda xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Amanda, 

welcome on the HH thread! 
I don't know much about donnor eggs and NHS, but I am sure other girls here will do or will know where to get info.
I wish you the best with treatment 
I like The Hammersmith hospital because they are serious and it is a big hospital with plenty of help if things go a bit complicated ( ER, lots of nurses, surgeons, equipment...), also the 2 consultants , Dr Trew and Dr Lavery are among the best in the country for surgery if need be and they know what they are talking about regarding fertility treatment.
They are quite conservative in their approach and do not do anything controversial. 
The nurses are wonderful and helpful. Some of the docs ( in charge of scans and EC and ET ) can be a bit less warm in their approach, but everybody is professional. Because it is such a large unit, it can sometimes fell like a factory but they are competent. Regarding frozen embryos , the unit is regarded among the best.

Also, because it is a hospital, there is an anaesthetist present for EC , and you get a stronger dose of drugs that puts you to sleep for about 20 or 30 mns, but it is not a general anesthetic. 

The team of embryologists is very nice and approachable, you can ask to speak to them at any time.

There is also a sonographer who is excellent when ultrasounds performed routinely do not show enough details and a more specific scan is required, she is excellent ( I have only had my scans done by her this time as my left ovary is very high, and always plays hide and seek  

There is also a team of counsellors for patients who need to talk to someone , when the results are negative for example. I heard they are very good too.

As for the thread here, for us Hammies, I think it is very helpful as nobody knows better than us how life is as a patient in HH. I find this thread very helpful, as well as the whole FF site.


Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tots: FIVE eggs!!!!  What a great result - normal fert rate is 80% so you should have around 4 embies!!  Hope you're not too sore -     for fert and division.

Amanda: Welcome to FF.  I think you're in the right place if you are thinking about going to HH.

I'm afraid that I can't help with your donor questions.  As for the level of care at HH, I agree with Future Mummy.  HH is a big and busy hospital and that has its pros and cons.

Pros: they are experienced and have seen everything before.  On a personal level, everyone I have dealt with there (with the exception of one of the receptionists) was extremely nice.  In my experience they give realistic advice and I would much rather that I was told things straight than given a false impression of my chances of success.

Cons: it can feel like a production line, and you don't get much in the way of personal attention.  I see a different person every time I go.  I also feel that I have to be really proactive regarding my treatment - in my experience I don't get an explanation for things unless I ask for them, which obviously means that I have to know the right questions to ask in the first place.  I find this frustrating sometimes because I'm the sort of person who wants to know every detail, yet I am a novice at this IVF thing and don't know enough to be able to ask sensible questions - if you are not such a control freak, then it probably wouldn't bother you as much.

I didn't have a choice about where I would be treated as I'm on NHS.  To be perfectly honest, if I had had a choice about where to be treated in London, I wouldn't have gone to HH because other places have better success rates, and also because it's miles from where I live.  Having said this, I am very confident that the people who have seen me are competent and extremely professional.

On waiting lists - I was referred to HH in March, my funding was approved by my PCT (Camden) in May, and I started my cycle in October.  Yours might be different depending on which PCT you fall under.  Hope that helps, and best of luck with whatever you decide!

Quick update on me: the AF-style cramps continue, now accompanied by banging headache and sore (.)(.).  Time has never passed so slowly. 

Ali
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu, sorry sweetie I meant to congratulate you yesterday in my post, about your EC. 5 eggs, is very good. Have you called the embryologists today or are you waiting for final results tomorrow?
I send you lots of  for tomorrow's transfer.I hope your toothache has gone.

Ali, I am like you I like to know everything about everything. I have to say that Dr lavery is very good with questions. He listes and answers all of them, ateach review I had. Never shown any sign of impatience! 
I think I know the receptionist you mean! She never smiles! and she usually has that way or answering that sounds like telling of. 

Ali your symptoms sound good to me !









As for me , scan tomorrow, I really hope the juicy follies have not gone too big, as I still have to wait until Monday.

Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad it's not just me that has noticed the rude receptionist.  She's never actually been rude to me, but the first time I went to HH she was awful to the couple in front of me at reception.  They were there for the co-ordination appointment and clearly they hadn't filled in the forms, and she was having a real go - "it's couples like you who hold everyone else up" type thing.  The poor lady was in tears and I felt so sorry for her - it's stressful enough without adding to it.

Future Mummy: thank you for your encouragement!  My symptoms sound like progesterone symptoms and I just can't shake off the feeling that this hasn't worked.  However, as the fat lady hasn't yet sung, and AF hasn't yet shown up, I am still clinging on by my fingernails.

Totyu:  how was ET??

Rafs: hope you have a good weekend.  Still thinking of you and hope you and DH are getting through this difficult time.

Fergali: hello!  how are you getting on?  Have you been to ARGC yet?  Would love to hear your news.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everybody, 

Totyu, how are you?

Scan went well, follies have grown but not too much so should be just right for EC. 
the left ovary was playing hide and seek . I am booked for Monday. Have to be there at 7 am, god that's early for once.last 2 times I was among the last ones. 

Ali, talking about beeing told of , I just have been told of by doc on call. Usually I call them and they don't like it too much as they are busy, and decide when to call for resultof blood test and whatto do next.
As I am working I can't just stay there watching my phone. Anyway, my phone is on, and nothinghappens, but as I had to take the train it went to voice mail and then I switched my phone off to go to a meeting , and switch it back on ,still no message, I check home, nothing, and I remember that when they are busy they call you late. I thought I remembered them saying once, ( musthave been wrong) anytime between 2 and 6 , a doc will call you.
Anyway, at 5.30 pm I finally hear a message that arrives from my voice mail ( left around 3.30pm!) , I guess the signals were too weak before for me to get it, then  I could not hear anything but 2 or 3 words so I knew it was the nurse,butthat's it. So I still don't know the details of what is happening in terms of what time I inject ... 
I call back around 5.45pm , it is closed of course, but I leave a message for the IVF doctor on call to call me, it is just before 6pm. 
A lady doc calls me and tells me off for not ringing before, and I am lucky she has my notes other wise it would be to late and I would have to stop mytreatmentas nobody could get my notes until Monday  . I let her have her say and said nothing as I was too surprised and a bit shocked! why can't they call me on a phone that works properly , as If I had had a good line I would have understood the messsage? usually they call me on my mobile and if I am not available then they leave a message at home, not this time, and she said that I should organise myself so that I am available to talk or I call back before 5pm. The thing is I thought of calling them but I thought they were just busy and as usually they are impossible to get in touch with and whenthey do they say we will call you back,and also my mobile did not ring as I was in a train at some time and then in an area where there was no signal. 
The thing is I obviously did not just forget about them and I am stressed enough, and they sure make mistakes too 
Next time I will call them several time until I speak to someone! ( like I did on IVF 2 and they did not like it). Besides, last wed I called and never got thorugh I have to leave a message with reception.
I think she must have been in a bad mood anyway. Those docs ,I have noticed before, should have gone to charm school before graduating.The consultant and nurses are so much nicer!
Ayway, I am fine, and ready for EC. Have a nice week end all


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Future Mummy: how horrible for you.  I think most of them do understand that it's a really stressful time, but sometimes they can be so thoughtless and insensitive.  I probably won't be able to log on over the weekend, so all the best for EC on Monday and fingers crossed for those lovely juicy eggs to pop out!!  will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone else has a great weekend.

Lots of love
Ali
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Ali for your post. I did not mean to rant so much , just realised the size of my post , but I was quite annoyed! better now, have a nice week end!
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Been on holiday to Egypt and back last night. will do a big  catch up and personal's tomorrow when I have more time and hope to I've not been the best at keeping it updated and posting it recently  sorry,

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 17th November 2007  * 
  ​
*LADIES IN A CYCLE *     

*Future Mummy - * Ec on the 19th of Nov fo 3rd IVF cycle (long) -    

*LADIES ON 2WW *  

*Totyu-* On 2ww for 1st IVF - testing 28th Nov -     

*alim7482 (Ali)- * On 2ww for 1st IVF 5th & testing 21st Nov       

*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -* had 2nd IVF Oct. BFP end of Oct and waiting for 2 week scan any time now   

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Carrie P -* Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) soon? 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* starting DR for 2nd IVF Dec- 
*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a date for your tx  
*Odette -* going for 3rd IVF- soon at IVI Barcelona 
*Jameson -* Looking to start 3rd ICSI 2nd cycle of ICSI around December / Jan 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF Jan/Feb 08 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

*Rafs-* following up   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in the New Year subject to finance  
*Fergali-* Following up from 2nd IVF and moving to ARGC   
*loubeedood-* Following up and having implantation tests and moved to ARGC. 
Hope your doing well!
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again Oct/Nov 
*sarah2007*- Going for follow up consultation after ICSI Aug- 
*Poogie -* After IVF Aug/Sept moving to ACU 
*nickid -*On waiting list for IVF and TTC naturally in the meantime 
*Sarah13-* Having a consultation with Mr L 2nd of October after 3rd IVF considering 
donor sprem 
*Mrsb2b -* Having follow beginning of Oct up after chemical in Aug/Sept from 2nd IVF cycle and 
looking to do FET. 
*Chrisx- * Following up after after 2nd ICSI cycle sept-  

*MUMMIES TO BE*  

*Angie -*  sept (naturally) edd 29/04/08   
*Miela -*  30th of May after ICSI  
*Pooks -*  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
*Bilba - *  25th April 02.01.08  
*Lisax -*  10th of April - 17th December  [/b]  *
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07  

HH MUMMIES  

Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 *  *
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- *  *
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07   
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  going 
for 2nd baby Sept 2007 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

Sorry been shocking at keeping this up lately. If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie *


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all just a few personals as heading out,

*Rafs-* oh honey what a shocker!!!! So sorry to hear your news and I only imagine what you are going through. Very bitter sweet and just shows life sucks sometimes    Thinking of you.

*Future Mummy - * Sounds like you've had a few up's and downs but glad to hear your on track for ec on Monday and Good Luck    Sounds like you have a good number of follicles so I hope you will get some lovely eggs. Enjoy your needle free day tomorrow.

*Totyu-* hope you had some lovely embies put back and good luck for your 2ww. When are you testing?

*alim7482 (Ali)- * Gosh not long now. Your probably just wanting to fast forward to Wednesday so you find out. Sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP good Luck!!!    

*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -* hope your doing well. When is your 6 week scan and good luck   

*Candistar-* sorry it was a bfn hun. Hope your doing well and can get the finances and donor sorted for the new year.

Hi to everyone I've missed. I had a lovely holiday in Egypt even though dh could not come at the last minute. Very relaxed and a nice tan  My boss has arranged a spa weekend for dh and I next weekend so looking forward to that- take the pain of doing the same job for over 7 years away  Not much up with me as all on hold until next year. Have knocked acu on the head as did not feel it was making any difference and felt like it was just a money making exercise for the person I was seeing. You know keep you waiting 20-30 minutes, stick the needles in and then head off to do the same to someone in another room then back 15-20 minutes later take the needles out 45 pounds lighter a couple of times a week and unfortunately I'm not taking about the ones off my waist line  The strangest thing has happened though. Since stopping acu after my last ivf my cycle has regulated to every 28 days for the last few months. I've never had this since I was a teenager and it was one of the things I was doing acu to improve not that it made much difference. I was always 35-50 days so it is strange to have become so regular lately- anyone else had this- could it be the ivf? Not that I'm complaining

Anyway hi to everyone Ive missed and hope your all doing well,

Julie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Smileylogo - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
Julie - Anne - welcome back and glad that egypt was fun, I would love some sun at the moment!!
Future Mummy - Good Luck on Monday - hope it goes well for you.
Ali M - Hope your ok

Sorry short on the personals today...quick update

Friday 3 good embryos 2 average (one of which stopped dividing by the time it came to transfer) of the 3 two were put back, one had divided to 7 cells by then, was told this was 'unusal' but not sure if thats unsual good or bad.... they did say if it had divided to 7 am then they would not have used it....

Any insight appreciated...

Testing in the 28th and on knicker policing until then.

Photo of embryos very touching!!!! 

Take care all, I will mostly be pacing the hallway in anticaption 
Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu, 
Well done ! now the 2ww madness can take place. It is amazing that after often going through hell during treatment we finally get our embies in,  to then start the real bigger stress. No respite.

Regarding the 7 cells, I think it is a good one, but I am not a doc. At day 2 they don't want them to divide too much as a normal embie that is say 10 cells when transfering will not probably make it , or there is something wrong with it. There is so much cells an embie can divide into, by 7 am on day 2 .
If it had been dividing to 7 at 7 am then probably more by the time of transfer, so they would have thought better not to put it in as no chance. 
If they have put yours in, itis because it is regarded as fine, and it was just dividing into 7 as transfer took place. So it might actually be a strong one that would have gone to blast if the transfer had been done in a few days.
I think your embies have done very well and  I wish you a relaxing 2ww, if such thing exists  Lots of   to you,
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck today FM.

WB Julie-Anne

Just whizzing by as parents staying and am rather busy!

Hope people are ok.

Julie- will update you after my appt on Wednesday as we may be booking in for a "Sunroof delivery"..... will find out more then.

Miela hon if you are looking in please let me know you ok hon.  Dont want to stalk you or anything just wondered how you are. Same to pooks x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

EC went well . I had 7 eggs retrieved out of 7 follies , the others 3 were too small as they stayed at 11 on Friday so I knew I had 7 follies max.
So happy to get the eggs.
Now the important part, discussed with embriologist who said they wil call tomorrow. If I get 6 or 7 embies, I ask for a day 3 , and they support it as more chance of implantation as more cells and also more chance of knowing which embies is the healthiest.
Was going to try blasts but with 7 they don't recomend it. The thing is also they are not the best at blasts as they only started doing their own culture media for blasts about 10 months ago. ( The French clinic I went to, do it with 2 embies and apparently have good results , which is quite impressive, but the logistic was too complicated at the time to have it done there).
One of the nurse said that I was lucky to have EC on Monday so it gives me the choice while with an EC on wed, they would not do a day 3 as closed on week end.
The docs can't say that day 3 is better than day 2 as otherwise it would be admitting they don't give the embies the best chance by doing day 2. But at the Lister and at the ARGC they always do a day 3 ( correct me if I am wrong) or blasts.
Now if I have,  2 or 3 embies only, then they recommend that I do a day 2, and I agree with it. Some embies are known to do better inside a tummy than outside, so the risk would be too great to let them outside until Day 3. 
If there are a few, then I think that even if a couple don't make it but I manage a couple with many cells then it is better. So I will know by lunch time tomorrow.


I also asked them today to do the IV the French way, i.e on the side of the wrist at the top where the vein is bigger and it did not hurt one bit. Because of it, the nurse could not do it and I ended up having my IV in the theatre done by the consultant, but at least they listened. What a diference! 
Anna did the EC and I did not feel a thing afterwards ( she is so good) 
So,  so far so good. 
Just managed to pull a ligament in my shoulder like last time, while on the theatre table though, so hopefully the osteopath this evening can make itbetter ( sometimes I think they must pull you in every direction when you are asleep and if you have fagile necks or back then you end up with a few muscles spasms!. 
Anyway, things are looking better and are interesting. I wish I had confidence in them to do blasts with not too many embies , but this is not the case yet.
Also if it is a day 3, the good thing is that I can freeze any remaining embies and they will have more chance when thawing as more cells to start with.
I am going to be a couch potato now for rest of the day. Gestone injections start in Harley street tomorrow! 
Hope you are all doing fine,
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again, 
Just the latest gossip: 
First of all, I have just noticed this morning we have new chairs and sofas! I guess new from this week end, but with my brain like toffee since the past 3 weeks, would not surprise me if it was there for the last few weeks.

Also, I believe Anna may be pregnant? or is it just too many mince pies? she is usually one of those alien women who have a flat stomach ( see Angie  ), so my guess is she is.  She also loves having very narrow dresses and suddenly she wears empire dresses. ( mind you they are fashionable). 
Anyway, this is the latest gossip  
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats FM on your retrieval...lots of fert and division vibes winging their way to you. x


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi FM
Loving your news and your gossip! Fingers crossed for your embies - I think Yvonne (embryologist)  is great. She said although they are not yet top notch on blasts they are currently get great results on day 2 and 3 transfers. Personally I was pleased to have day 2 transfer as our first IVF the embies had stopped dividing by day 3 - so I was happy to have them back with me.
I had gestone this time and actually felt better on it than cyclogest (boobs were gigantic on cyclogest and bowel movements were odd!). The injections didn't hurt much at all  - though I did carry the vial in my bra so the oil was body temp for the injection. The Harley St rooms are lovely by the way!!

Julie Anne - thanks for the congrats, goo wishes and the update. It doesn't sound like your acu is great - have you spoken to Daniel Elliot & colleagues?

Hi EBW!

Totyu - hope you are coping with the 2ww

Ali - hang in there - I was convinced it hadn't worked - was completely prepared for a negative and cried when they said it was good news 


I have been for the 6 week scan (actually went a bit later) we went to the Harley St clinic which was lovely and we saw a tiny heartbeat. Incredible.
I am struggling to believe it is true - and I am rather terrified of anything that might cause a problem so intimacy and the idea of any exercise is freaking me out.
I am deeply thankful but I don't seem to be able to relax and enjoy the good news - I guess this my be common with a lot of us who have beeing ttc for a long time.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Olly, it is normal to be stressed as after all your efforts, to finally have a miracle in your tummy must seem fragile. But I am sure it is very happy where it is , having a great time there ! Lots of   to you.
Regarding the Gestone , despite the fact they hurt last time , I prefer them to cyclogest too. Prevents bleeding and spotting and less painful on bowel. 
I have 16 days of gestone and then we' ll see. 
If I was lucky to be pregnant, I would be scared to stop the injections. Some clinics still recommend 3 months extra progesterone for women with low progesterone in nat cycles. That is or was my case. HH does not seem to care, I have asked before. They think it does not make a difference. 
Will cross that bridge if and when I come to it. 
Would I want gestone injections for 3 months though?  
Future Mummy


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words.
I was also concerned with stopping gestone - especially as I only had 4 eggs and they say the prgesterone should be OK because of the number of stimmed follies - however I think you have to trust them and decided to only insist on more gestone if there was any spotting. I had 13 days of gestone.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Olly- glad your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat- so exciting    

FM- well done on your EC and sending mega fertilisation vibes-     Thanks for allthe gossip-

I'm dreading tomorrow as its my birthday - but cant stopthe clock- just had hoped be diffrent place by now but it Will happen

EBW- c-section- oh well anything for a safe and health delivery

Hi to everyone I've missed

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne , happy birthday!










Olly, Julie Anne, thanks for my bubbles 

Getting excited and a bit nervous about embryologist's call tomorrow.

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy birthday Julie!!  It will happen hon.  Birthdays and Christmas are nice but also tough. So as well as sending you virtual cake, chocolate and alcohol I am also sending you a  

FM hope all goes to plan today        

Ollie- great news on the scan honey. So very pleased for you.  Know what you mean though and as for intimacy...cant remember what that is Im afraid (poor DP).  I was completely neurotic for the first tri (ok ok I still am a bit).  Happy to "chat" if you find this bit half as hard as I did!

Right better go, been on leave and not in tomorrow...have to do some work....


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Julie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  
I know what you mean, but I have seen so many people for whom IVF has worked (at least 8 close family/friends) I have faith so am sending your birthday treats and fertility vibes.

FM- Good luck with the call (by the way I named my two embryos Ben and Jo after the staff!!!)

Olly - good to hear from you.

Tomorrow I will be down to 7 days before testing ...am so nervous as this feels like make or break week.

The Harley St offices would be much more convienent for tests etc may try and go there...

Take care all.
Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,

Well I got THE call and there are 6 embies out of 7 eggs.It is excellent but they can't tell me yet if it is better day 2 or day 3 as everything can still change by tomorrow morning, so I will get a phone call by BEN or Yvonne tomorrow first thing and then make a decision after taking their advice so either we then rush to HH or we wait another day. It depends on numbers of embies but also on their grades.
So all in the air!
Still very happy about results so far, butthe toughest remai: implantation is my problem, but as it is now moderate, maybe it will be better.
I have emailed Dr Lavery and am waiting for his input. I think everyboday at HH will know about me  .
After the call I had to sit as I became very dizzy. I was very calm this morning, but whenthe phone rang , I actually felt my heartbeat accelerate.

Has anybody chosen to do a day 3 at HH ? were there a difference in numbers of embies?
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie - welcome back, and happy birthday!  28 days eh?  I can only dream of such clockwork efficiency!  I do kind of want to fast forward to tomorrow, but there's another part of me which is definitely happier not knowing - at least there is still some hope.

Totyu - yay, 5 embies!  you are so lucky to be able to choose.  On the 7 cell, I say 7 is a lucky number!!!  I don't know why it would be unusual, I would have thought the more cells the better as it shows that the embie is growing and dividing well.  How are you feeling now?

Future Mummy - 6 embies!!!  That's fantastic (says the girl who managed a mere 2).  That puts you in the best possible position as you are able to choose.  Let us know what you decide - I'm afraid I can't help re the day 2/day 3 question but I'm sure you will make the right choice.  Great gossip, btw - I am particularly excited at the thought of new sofas as the old ones were such a horrible pattern.

Olly - I am so, so pleased that your scan went well.  It seems incredible that there is a little heart beat already.  Of course I am always pleased for friends when they announce their pg's, but with my FF friends it's so much more special because I know what you have all had to go through to get this far.  I know it's so hard to relax and enjoy it, particularly at such an early stage, but I know you'll get there eventually.

Jo - likewise, so pleased that everything is going well for you.  Let us know what you decide on the "sunroof" option.

As for me - well, I was woken up by AF pains again this morning.  This has got to be my longest ever AF pains without any actual AF.  I've had them every day since day 3 post-ET.  Each day they feel a bit different but basically I know AF is on her way and is only being kept at bay by the progesterone. I have got sore (.)(.) but again that's down to the progesterone.  I'm almost 100% sure that this hasn't worked, me and DH talked about it this morning and I was crying my eyes out.  At the same time I keep imagining to myself - how happy I would be if I found out tomorrow I was pg and how special Christmas would be knowing that I was pg, and how gutted I will be tomorrow when I get the call that it hasn't worked.  It doesn't bear thinking about really.  And I am also annoyed that my AF pain has gone on for SO long, this is way more than I would usually have and just seems to be prolonging the agony.

Sorry to be so grumpy and miserable today, everyone.  2007 definitely counts as my annus horribilis - roll on 2008 as far as I'm concerned!

Lots of love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats FM!

Ali- please dont give up hope yet

       all round


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, don't know why but I have a good feeling about your  "AF" pains  
Implantation pain is similar and you have had them for quite a while without bleeding . I believe that it is implantation happening.
Just so that you know last time when I had gestone, it did prevent me from spotting but not from bleeding. If it does not work you can bleed heavily even when on Gestone. 
I remember I had no spotting on day 10 and 11 which was great ( compared to previous IVF with cyclogest) then AF arrived in full force the next day, and I took gestone for another 4 days , did not change it. 
Gestone is more powerful than cyclogest and helps prevent the spotting but if AF has to come , gestone can not always prevent it.  
So as you are not bleeding and you have had AF pains longer than usual , and it is implantation time, well I believe everything is possible  
I am sending you lots of    
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Jo and Future Mummy!

You would not believe it from my posts, but I am actually normally a very positive and happy person!  Unfortunately I am used to things going my way, so this TTC lark has really knocked me for six.  Anyway, regardless of what happens tomorrow I am determined that 2008 will be a better year and I am working on the theory that persistence will pay off in the end (as it has for lots of other people).

Lots of love
Ali
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the birthday wishes- A year older but not sure about a year wiser 

FM- I had day two 1st time I got to et and day three 2nd time I got to et. I think I will revert back to day two now as they didn't do as well day three- my 2 pence worth. I'm now firmly of the view that unless your going to blasts- very stressfull then better in than out- good luck and 6 is fab!

ali- hang in there hun- onely one day to go- Good Luck    

totyu- half way there- good luck   

EBW- who says you need to be knocked up to have no  . I'm starting to think its a distance memory-    

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,
Just had a shock, I had HH calling me and said to be ready for my sedation tomorrow for ET, come at 6am,unless embriologist says that I should come Thursday. 
They had misread my notes, somebody wrote a note saying I was having IM. But they meant gestone injection, and one of the doc read I needed to have sedation injection  tomorrow.
Apart from the hormones, I am obviously stressed. So I thought they had mixed my file with another couple and I was getting quite paranoid. The nurse said she would call back after talking to doctors. She said: "we were surprised as everything looked ok on your scan sheet!" so rang back 5 mn later ( and I still don't know what all this is about)to say they had made a mistake . Embryologist is still calling tomorrow ( well I will ring if nothing by 8am) and then we will see.

DH said they might call us later on to say I am pregnant with tripplets 
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Future Mummy - OMG!!!  What if you had just taken them at their word and shown up for ET!!  I have to say I think their admin has been great so far as I've seen - however, stories like that make me panic just as much as you!

I did laugh about your DH's comment about triplets.  I do actually know someone who had triplets through IVF - all boys - and I don't think she has slept in about 2 years.


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Future Mummy - Hope your find our when ET is!! as for triplets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ali M - Good luck with the testing 

At the halfway house today, hope your all well, I have reached new levels of boredom (off work because of tooth infection) and have become a ******** convert....

Running scared of each date at the moment... (during all three IUIs I never made it to the test date!) twice I never mind it to day 10.....

Implantation a major issue I think....

Also - why do some people have gestone injections

Take care off to watch random baby programmes ....feeling very desperate!

Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Just to say - Good luck Ali        Hope its a BFP

I'm sorry in advance but need a rant. I'm feed up with HH at the moment    I faxed my level 1 miscarriage blood tests results to Mr T on the 26th of October with a letter saying please let me know it the results require a change of protocol and if so I will book to come in and discuss. At my follow up appointment he had told me they would not be changing anything next time. I also said if the results did not affect the protocol then to please send me a booking form so I can arrange to be underway in January. Why pay another £160 just to be told nothing is changing. Anyway I've called three times but not received or heard anything. The sectary is SO rude. Anyway they seem very keen for me to make an appointment of course but not to just answer the question. I've just spoken to the sectary and said I could make an appointment and then cancel if I didn’t need it. Anyway I then asked if because I work near Harley street if I could go there to see Mr T. I am private and paying. Anyway she then said that because I'm a HH patient I'm not allowed to go to the Harley street clinic. How can they say that? I'm paying and what happed to patient choice So cross and fed up. 

Am I being unreasonable?

Julie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Julie Anne - Hope your feeling better, I do think there is a breakdown between the shop floor and the Consultants (Mr T and Mr L) at HH. 

Although they are responsive when you email, but with the volumes of patients doing that I think they will tire of that process too.

When I had my IUIs it wasn't until I booked an appointment and told Mr L that I was worried about bleeding so soon, that they changed protocal for me, which as you say the consultation cost + treatment cost soon adds up.

My own thoughts are that you push for information (without the appointment) if you can.

As for switching to Harley St as a private patient I don't see why not, I plan to since its easier for work - I think the fact that it messes up their stats, resourcing and admin processes has a lot to do with their 
relectance.

This is were ARGC etc are different they are more individualistic.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Thank you so much for all your positive vibes and best wishes.  Something must have worked because I got the call from HH today ... and it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nobody could be more surprised than me given all the AF symptoms I have had (and continue to have).  Just goes to show, there really is no reason to stop hoping until you know for sure.  I know it's early days at the moment, but even if things don't work out I really feel like we have got further than we ever have done before.  Anyway, I am sat at my desk in shock and have no idea how I am going to pull myself together in time for a meeting at 3pm.

I have told DH, but apart from him you're the first to know.  I am really really hoping that this is the start of a trend on FF - come on Totyu and Future Mummy, I'm really rooting for you.

Julie: how frustrating for you.  I can totally see why you would be annoyed and I don't think you are being unreasonable.  Like Totyu says, push for the information.  They are supposed to be there to help you , not get in the way.

Lots of love
Ali
xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Ali M

CONGRATULATIONS!!     Wishing you good health now for the next 9 months  

Take care all 
Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh wow Ali that's amazingly good news hun       Wishing you all the best for the next few weeks and a healthy and happy pregnancy

Julie xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous news Ali!!!! Many congratulations!!!!!!

   

Delighted for you. Put your feet up and enjoy every minute.

Dreams do come true

Lxxx

PS: Julie-Anne: sorry to hear your news-how very annoying. I know the rude secretary you refer to, I always found her very abrupt on the phone too. I have asked for all MY files to go to the ARGC and was informed in no uncertain terms that legally they are allowed to take 20-44 days to do so. We are now over 44 and I am still waiting. Heaven forbid they should do it any quicker than that to help people out. Bit lousy methinks. You push for Harley St if that suits you better, you pay a lot of ££ for this and deserve better!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Ali, I think I forgot to send you my best wishes for today's test, yesterday! sorry, my brain is half dead these days  Anyway, looks like you did not need it! congratulations! you sure had the right symptoms!








This is fantastic!









Julie Anne, I too get really annoyed at HH at times.Why don't you email dr Trew?
The sec that answers there is not nice and could not care less. I am not sure it is their sec actually, more the private rooms' sec . 
I remember when I had my review 4 months after IVF, last time , with Dr Lavery, waited an extra month as I was finding it difficult to go back there after the BFN, pain and ectopic worry... Well they made me pay for the review as it is 3 months max, I explained I wanted to let some time go before going back to HH but they would not have it ( Dr Lavery said there was nothing he could do ) and then I had to pay also for the use of the private room at an NHS hospital ( the same for everybody). I was really shocked. They sure love their money.
I would have thought you could go to Harley street. I have to go there tomorrow for my lovely gestone injection, I can ask them if you want?

As for me well got the call this morning ( actually I called them as they were taking their time) and they said I should come in today! I could not hear very well as the line was bad,so just heard my 6 embies were still there ( with 3 good ones) but day 2 better. So my heart beating hard, we went there and saw the doc who said everything was very well with 3 grade 1( 4,3 and 3 cells) and 3 grade 2 ( all 3 cells). I asked her why I could not wait until the next day then , and she said "no point as we know which ones are the best and we believe they are better inside you than outside". 
I was a bit annoyed, as I wanted them to reach a certain number of cells before freezing. Anyway, they could have done a day 3 but did not see the need! in most other clinics they see the need. they just don't do it because they are not good at it. And as they are closed at week end they don't want to start doing them all the time. In the States, ( I read a few websites) some clinics don't even consider day 2!
As for blastocysts, I won't even go there.

Anyway, I have now 3 embryos in, and just before they were transferred, 2 developed an extra cell, so I have 3 grade one ( 5, 4 and 3 cells ).
So testing date is December 3 !
I am now going to enjoy being spoilt ( even more than normal) by DH. Having a take away tonight ( don't feel like cooking!) , and a cup of tea at the moment, and Dvds to watch 
Future mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for your best wishes everyone.  It really means a lot to us both.  It feels really strange actually - like it's happening to someone else - but perhaps it will sink in over the next few days.

Loubeedood - good to hear from you.  That's shocking re your records - particularly when it's so important that things are dealt with promptly.  I am also 100% sure that you have been told the wrong thing re the time limit.  The Data Protection Act says that requests have to be complied with within 40 days of receipt of the request, and separate guidelines have been published by the government which say that PCTs have to try to comply within 21 days unless exceptional circumstances apply (and if they do, they should explain to you what the exceptional circumstances are).

Future Mummy - I think that sounds brilliant - three embies all at grade 1!!  The result could not be any better, it's fantastic.  In my experience HH do seem to be quite fixed in what they will/won't recommend, but having said this, if they are best at day 2 and are not so good at day 3 or blastocyst then maybe your chances will be higher if you go with what they are comfortable with (rather than with something that they are still trying out).  I know a lot of people who have the choice opt for day 2 anyway, on the philosophy of "better in than out", so fingers crossed very hard that it works for you (and make sure your DH pampers you a lot).  PS you're right re the new sofas and chairs.  They are a huge improvement on what was there before.

Lots of love
Ali
xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Ali- I'm sure you must have the biggest smile  Did you have gestone or cycloget?

FM- well done on getting your top grade little ones onboard        

loubeedood - how awful regarding your notes. As if we aren't all going through enough with this   tx without the added stress of unhelpful peopleand lack of service. We folk out enough cash!!!
Hope your doing wellotherwise. When is your Argc appointment?

Sorry about earlier pity party- I posted then decided to call the Harley Street clinic directly. What a relief to actually speak to a personable friendly voice   I spoke to someone called Sue and explained my issues and what they had said a HH. She offered to follow up for me and said I'm welcome to go to Harley street but I just can interchange all the time between the two as my notes would be kept at Harley street. Thats fine as its easier from work. Anyway I hope to hear back soon and am feeling a bit happier.  

Hi to everyone lurking and that I've missed,

Julie xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Julie-Anne / Ali

I know.......bit cr*p isn't it re: our notes but never mind, I refuse to let it wind me up.

Our treatment at the ARGC has begun and both DH & I are v. impressed. The lack of notes from HH just means a bit of a delay and our 1st cycle will not be until the New Year now, our consultant said he refuses to "guess" without our notes so we must wait. Makes sense. My big tests from the US have now come back and all look ok and in the meantime they are monitoring us for timings so we can continue naturally. We have done it twice that way previously so you never know.......!

Take care guys

Lxxxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Hope every1 is doing well??
Thought i`ll just quickly pop on to show (who knows me) my scan pic i have finally put it on (well DP did bless) not much of a computer whizz    
Sorry it has taken so long was a while ago now 1st Nov when i was 14wks.

Keep warm    its wet and miserable out there   

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie: I had the normal cyclogest bum bullets - which if I'm being honest, didn't agree with me at all.  But then I didn't even know that there was an option of gestone injections until someone mentioned them on this thread a few days ago.  If I had known about them I would probably have asked for them as it seems they are better.  I still have a lot to learn...

Angie: your scan looks lovely.  Imagine - 14 weeks and it looks like a proper little baby!

Loubeedood:  well done on getting your tests back - so pleased they're ok.  I am really interested to know what the ARGC do differently, if I need another go I would definitely consider them.  I think all the close monitoring sounds really reassuring and definitely different to what HH offer!

Future Mummy: how are you feeling?  had any twinges yet?

Love to all

Ali
xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all, 

Congrats Ali - how fab. wishing you a healthy pregnancy xx

FM - sending you positive vibes all the way       

Olly - so glad your 6 week scan went well. wishing you a healthy pregnancy  xxx

Julie - belated happy birthday xxx

Hello to everyone else and sending positive vibes to all....   

Rafs xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, thanks for your good wishes.

Julie I asked about possibilities of switching to harley street . No problem but onceyou are moved to harley street , can't go back to HH   as the files are transferred and apparently, yes it takes time, but I guess once transferred, must be easier to forward them to any different clinic in central London!  the ARGC ias next door!
I have my gestone injection there and guess what they don't hurt one bit when done by Kirsten. Yesterday , I had it at HH as I was there for ET and it did hurt, although not as much as when some of the other nurses do it. Some nurses don't really know the tricks that have to be used so that itdoes not hurt.
Such as , as Kirsten said, change the needle as soon as drug is in serynge so that a very sharp one goes inside bottom ( makes it painless).
So this is what I am going to do. I will have my review at Harley street . Will try to get my final blood test and maybe following scan ( if we have good news ) at Harley street too  , but nurse will let me know if possible, as I may have to finish treatment at one site, for admin purposes. If somebody had told me I could have done everything at harley street ( except EC and ET) then itwould have been much simpler.


Taking it easy today, but went for a long walk , to ( as ACCU said) keep a good  blood flow down there


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Many many congrats to Ali.....!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

FM congrats to you on having those embies on board!

Julie- sorry you are having these probs with HH...hope you are a bit happier now you have heard from Harley st.

Sorry didnt post yesterday but was in hospital from 9.30am and didnt get in til 8.  Long story but started with a tour of the delivery suite and labour ward for antenatal class....followed by a consultant appt and ended up being admitted on to the labour ward for 4 hours......suspected appendicitis at first.....have some kind of infection it seems.....and they have done a swab (results tomorrow) to see if my waters have started trickling.  All a bit scary.  One minute I was chatting away happily to consultant next thing she was saying she was getting me admitted to the labour ward....."Beanie" was fine and moving about and her heartbeat was fine also...it was just me causing problems....no news on the sunroof delivery yet but I think (amongst other reasons) it is BECAUSE it is an IVF baby that they have as one big reason for suggesting this......less stress or sommat.....I dunno.  Will prob make a decision over the next couple of weeks before my next appt (unless of course anything else changes obviously).

Right gotta go working from home.

Hope all ok


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Ali --- I know its amazing how the pic are so clear, things they can do now xxxx

Angie xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, how worried you must have been! I am glad everything seems fine now, otherwise they would not let you back home. Do you have to take medicine? Hope the results show everything is normal. How did they realise there was something they had to check? 
Ali, I have some light cramps on left side, but I think it is a residue of EC as too early for implantation and they really had to go deep to access left ovary.
On day of ET I had very light AF pains and the day before I had some spotting. However Anna checked that everything was OK, ( I told her my symptoms) and she said the lining looked good and juicy! 
Better than last time apparently. Is it due to the agnus castus or the buserelin? Anyway, it is only half the battle done as the most difficult for me is implantation.
So I think I need good vibes and an embies dance ( if such thing exists  )    

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

EBW- what an awful scare. Glad all is fine  

Totyu- hope your surviving your 2ww hun      Over halfway now and not long until the 28      

FM- hope they are dividing, surviving and implanting    

angle- nice picture  

Rafs- thanks for bday wishes  

Ali- I've always has cyclogest but wondered about geston- Mr T very anti it though.

loubeedood - glad your underway now and having lots of bms     purely clinical of course!! Anyway glad argc are taking good care of you.

Well the lovely Sue from Harley street seems one the case   She asked me to resend the results and now I'm waiting to hear back but I'm definitely transferring there  

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

EMBIES DANCE FOR FUTURE MUMMY!!!! 

     

My symptoms at your stage were just the same - had a bit of cramping/spotting right after EC.  Let's hope this is a good sign.

Totyu: how are you feeling today?

Lots of love
Ali
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu, how are you?   

Thanks Ali for the dance!! How are you feeling? Any nausea yet?

feeling Ok today, a bit bored though, so back at work on Monday !
I really don't feel emmotionnally attached to those embies, contrary to last 2 times. Probably protecting myself, as hurt too much last time. looked again at embies photo and did not mean much . Probably because the last 2 times I was emotionnal with those photos and it ended up a BFN. 
I don't feel protective of my stomach either ( last time in supermarket I was afraid of other trolleys bumping into it!). Last time felt and looked sick on both IVF, this time people say I look healthy ( whatever that means). My waistline has disappeared , and my jeans which were so loose during D/R that I could not wear them without a belt, well this morning I could not close the button. And I feel I got even bigger during the day as now it hurts a bit around hips so as I just came back home, and changed into something larger .I  Gone are the  sexy outfits and underwear.Bridget jones more like
Even top of my thighs feels fat 

And today I want to pee every10 mn. Somthing is sitting on my bladder!
But apart from that I am fine, not depressed, not worried, just waiting. Do I feel it could work? not really, although of course I still hope of course. But I am quite resigned as the words of that horrible doc stayed with me for ever, "even with IVF you only have about 2 or 3% to become pregnant".
I would love to go and swim but hesitate. Did itlast time as Anna Carby said OK, but thsi time I feel so heavy down there , I am afraid it would make matter worse. So I will just continue to inflate 

Went to Harley street today and transferred all my notes . So nurse booked me for test date blood test at their centre. 
Still have to go to HH this week end and next week end for gestone injection though , but that's it. It is lovely in harley street. I could spend my week end there relaxing in their lounge with their plasma TV and lovely sofa ( with more oumf that the new ones in HH). is this real leather on the wall? I was wondering about that today.I love interior design. I could not decide, when touching it, and could not bring myself to sniff it ( leather smells strongly)just in case somebody came in   

I wish you all a nice week end,
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM- I was given a 1% chance at one point hon so take no notice of nasty doc. x

LOL on the swim hon I was scared to even have a bath until I was over 13w pg..... (I had showers Im not saying I was smelly).

sending you lots of


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,
Thanx Julie-Anne -- for reply of PM no probs. Glad u liek the pic


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Future Mummy - just do whatever feels comfortable.  If you want to go swimming, then go.  For some reason I didn't want to do anything - quite literally, all I wanted to do was lie down in bed, I didn't even want to leave the house let alone go swimming!  But if I had wanted to, then I think I would have done - life's too short not to do the things you want to do.  You've done so well so far, I am certain that one day it will work.

No nausea yet!  My only symptoms seem to be vaguely sore (.)(.)s, bladder shrunk to size of walnut, and increased appetite (and I'm not just talking about food here if you get my meaning   - DH doesn't know what's going on - after months in the Gobi, suddenly it's all systems go!!!  I am still getting AF twinges, mostly first thing in the morning, but when I walk around a bit they disappear and don't come back for the rest of the day.

Hope everyone has lovely weekends!
Lots of love
Ali


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Good morning ladies, hope you're having a nice weekend.  I'm new to this site and was pointed to this thread by Future Mummy.  Thanks for that. 

I've just completed my first IVF at HH and will do my blood test this Friday. 

Talking to one of the other girls online I have a few questions so wondered if you girls could help me.

I got 8 eggs at EC but only 1 4-cell embryo (graded good).  I was very disappointed as you can imagine and when i chatted to the lady doc on Monday before my ET, she couldn't tell me whether the problem was the eggs or the sperm.  If i don't get a BFP on Friday i'd like to know what the problem was.  Should i speak to an embryologist? 

From research it seems that normally your embryo would be graded 1-4 (which mine wasn't).  Also not sure if 4-cell embry on day 3 after EC has chance of turning into a BFP. Anyone ever managed it?

As you can see ladies, i'm a bit lost at sea and not feeling very positve.  All the doctors and nurses at HH are delightful, especially Prem (Indian looking nurse, hope I got his name right) but i'd love to chat to some of you who've got more experience of the place.

Sorry if I'm rambling but you know how it is the 1st time round.  Havn't got a clue!!

Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday and good luck to anyone waiting for a result this week.

Shania
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Shania, welcome to HH. 
I can not really help you with your questions but yes I agree talking to an embryologist would help. You can actually call them on Monday, no need to wait for Friday, they are more approachable than docs.
From what you are saying though the doc and embryologists graded your embie a good grade ( that means a 1.5 grade which is good on day 3)? so it has all its chances to make it!
It only takes one , remember.  

I agree that Prem is very nice and one of the nicest actually although all of the nurses are really nice. There used to be one I did not like she left together with a couple of doctors a few months ago.
But my favorite one would be Carl ! He is such a sweetie! 
I am sending you lots of    for Friday
Future Mummy


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Not sure who Carl is but sister Leela is delightful too. I think i might give one of the embryologists a call tomorrow.  thanks and take care

xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Shania

Good to meet you.  I don't know what I would do without FF to keep me sane - you are definitely in the right place if you are at HH.  I can totally understand your disappointment re low fertilisation.  I only managed 3 eggs at EC and only 2 of them fertilised, which was hugely disappointing.  Mine were both graded "good" and, as the doctor told me on the day of ET, HH has a reputation of being very stingy with its grades - so a "good" at HH would mean an "excellent" at many other places.  I got a BFP last week so there is proof that a "good" embie can make it.

I would definitely ring an embryologist if I were in your shoes and I had concerns.  The telephone number should be on the information sheet you were given at the co-ordination appointment.  If they can't help you, they will say so and they may be able to point you in the right direction.  You might see if you can speak to Yvonne if she's around, she is the senior embryologist and is very nice. In my experience, if you ask questions everybody at HH will do what they can to answer (but if you don't ask questions, nobody will think to explain things to you).

Best of luck for your test, and do let us know how it goes!  fingers crossed all will be ok.

Lots of love
Ali
xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

Hope your well!!! gosh lots going on, Shania welcome and good luck.
Holding my breath in anticipation of Wed, finger crossed!!!

back at work in new open plan area so gotta keep it short sorry about the lack of personals today but Julie-Anne, Future Mummy and Ali M - THANK YOU for thinking about me!!! its nice 

Tots


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all...

Quick update notices some light bleeding while on knicker patrol... am so worried now.
Need lots of luck 

any ideas why this may happen unless it the AF..

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi tots

Could be implantation bleeding or just left over bleeding from your tx.  There are at least 2 ladies on this thread in their 3rd trimester who had bleeding worse than you before bfp and even throughout their first tri.

Hang in there x

Welcome shania...like ali I only got 3 eggs (2 fert) this tx and two good embies.......I am currently 32w so it really does only take one x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Tots
Jo's right, it could be implantation bleeding or just your body recovering from EC and ET - all that poking and prodding.  I was getting light pinkish CM at around your stage.  I definitely wouldn't lose hope yet - only one more day to go ...
All the best, and let us know how you get on tomorrow.
Lots of love
Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu, lots of   for tomorrow! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Shaina- welcome and good luck     

totyu- good luck for tomorrow and hope it is a BFP    

FM- sending you mega     too

Heading home but hi to all I've missed

Julie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu, I am sorry. it is really hard. Please take time to rest, and have some time with DH to cry and talk. Lots of     
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
to add to a **** morning on this site, I really feel I am heading for a BFN too. I have lots of discomfort due to gestone, but just felt so down and hopeless this morning.
Yesterday evening I got lots of clear discharge , all night, could feel it so ran to bathroom several time to check on spotting, nothing so far but only day 9. Have any of you ever had a clear discharge, a bit watery? did not have that last 2 times. 
This morning I have a strong headache too and can't take any medecine, so really feeling sad. Paracetamol does not help. 
Even the weather is grey! 
Sorry, I needed to rant a bit, and I was so hoping for a BFP for you Totyu. This is going to be a **** day.
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tots: I am so gutted for you and DH.  Nothing I can say really, except that my thoughts are with you.  

FM:  they don't call it a rollercoaster ride for nothing.  I know exactly how you are feeling.  In fact a couple of weeks ago I think I wrote a very similar post.  To be honest I can't remember exactly all my symptoms but I was getting a lot of discharge throughout the 2WW and was running to the loo on more than one occasion convinced that AF had arrived.

Lots of love
Ali
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Tots- so sorry hun      Very disapointing for you both and i know how low you must be feeling. Look after yourself and take good care!!!!!

FM- try to keep the negative demons out- easier said than done. Sending you lots of good implantation vibes     

Hi to all

julie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

All

Thank you .... 
Heres the story light bleeding turned full and heavy and extra heavy this morning....and yet a had a faint positive apparently when HH called, so at some point I had concieved.

But its not there anymore, just knowing that I had makes me feel so much better in way it gives me hope.

Cried like a trooper all night, mostly on the way home from work...glad it was raining and no-one could see.
DH being very supportive so feeling a bit better.

FM - Sending you lots of love and luck! I am hoping for you. Please stay positive !!!! we need another good ending.

Ali M - Thanks, I look forward to hearing about you scans etc
Julie-Anne - thank you 

I want to start the next one ASAP, anyone know how long that might be?

Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Tots,

Sounds like you had a chemical pregnancy with is as they say a positive sign even though I'm sure it doesn't feel like it right now. Thinking of you

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

tots so very sorry honey

FM dont give up yet hon.  I was the neurotic knickerwatcher on my 2ww with all the discharge I had.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, I think I am starting to lose it , this watery thing makes me go to the toilet every 15 mns or so. It basically feels like liquid down there. I have to put a pad, and change it regularly as basically I feel wet! sorry TMI. I never had that. I don't mind it as long as it is not blood, but as it feels like spotting my heartbeat gets quite elevated.
people at work must think I am completely nuts.I have spent quite a long time in bathroom today 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM increased discharge can be a good sign.

Dont know if you ever read my tales of "knickerwatch" and managing to check for spotting under the desk without anyone realising.  Embarrassing to admit! (mind you spotting doesnt mean anything anyway....could be an implant going on).  

I used to spend my day wandering around the building using different toilets (usually taking paperwork with me when I got up so it didnt look like I was spending my day in the toilet!)

Hang in there


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, you have actually managed to make me laugh I have not gone that neurotic yet, give me time   
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Managed a surruptitious knicker check on the tube too  

Glad I made you laugh..

Right must get on.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, really!!!!
























I think I am heading for the same neurotic behaviour  

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

EBW - oh gosh!!  

Future mummy - hope your ok, are you past the 1/2 way stage on the wait??

If anyone can shed any light on how long we are expected to wait to start the next cycle I'd be keen to know!

Am spending quality work time googling chemical pregnancy, the latter I like the sound off not so keen on the former!!!

Any wisdom out there appreciated.

Tots


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Totyu - so sorry to see your news.  The general rule is that you can go again on the 3rd bleed post this one. So this will count as cycle 1 and you can go again on the 3rd BUT you need to have agreed it at your post cycle review and you will have to wait until the HCG nos are down to nil.  This can depressingly take some time even if they have started low. Anyway I hope you can take some comfort from the fact that a positive is always a good thing even if it doesnt hold. 

FM - hang in ther.  I was alos a knicker watch expert although I am mysified as to how EBW managed it on the tube......

Bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Betty M , I wonder if EBW was wearing a wrap dress on that day. The only logical explanation I can think of.  
Was in tube this morning and felt this weird wet feeling again and thought of what you said EBW and smiled on my own. As I probably already look somewhat neurotic, I wonder what my fellow tube passengers thought. Oh and I did NOT check in the tube.... yet... 

Hi Totyu, how are you doing sweetie? It is good that you have a plan for starting next treatment soon. 

As for me, starting to think on day 10 that it is all over as my boobs hurt less ( that is not good news), my lower front is not that heavy anymore , I have a pre AF headache and generally feel like AF is coming. 
Day 10-11 is when it all went pear shape last 2 times.

No spotting yet. I know they say that gestone make women avoid spotting but as I bled with gestone last time, I guess it is not the same for all women.

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM dont give up hon.  I get a specific pre AF headache and mine was there as usual this time.        

as for the tube...elasticated skirt or trousers and a coat or long cardigan are the main requirements


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Trousers  

Well just came back from a trip to the loo. 

No spotting, but lots of clear discharge. Headache so bad , I have no patience at all and it shows   Heartbeat elevated !  Brain? gone to Iceland to chill out.

Whatworries me the most at the moment with all those symptoms is boobs don't hurt much anymore (started to decrease yesterday). Was the beginning of the end last time.

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ELASTICATED trousers!

wish I could come over and knock you on the head until test day hon.

Please hang in there.  Increased discharge can be a great sign.  As for sore (.)(.) I swear mine were only hurting as I kept poking them to check....


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello Girls. 
Tots, sorry to hear your bad news.  I am having my blood test tomorrow morning and i'm not feeling optimistic myself.  I would recommend you go away for a while if you can.  I have just got back from 5 days in Dorset and it was heaven.  Really look my mind off the 2ww and now i'm back and i've just got to get through tonight.  I must say if you can get away now or during xmas i'm sure it will cheer you up a bit.  I went down to Lyme Regis and Lulworth cove and if you like fish and chips and lots of wind in your hair it's fantastic.  Noone around so you can enjoy the countryside without the crowds. 

I must say you girls do all make me smile with your discharge spotting etc.  Like Future Mummy I've had terribly sore boobs and last Sunday they looked so big that even DP noticed and commented.  Now the soreness has worn off a bit but they've become quite veiny.  I've also been getting occasional AF pains every day since EC.  Not sure if that's a good sign or bad but i suppose i'll find out tomorrow. 

Judging by your emails some of you have been lucky so I think i'll stick with the HH for another go if this time fails.  I'm sure ICSI must have a better success rate than IVF.

Must say it's all very surreal.  If it's a BFP I don't think i'll believe it, having wanted to be a mother for 3/4 years now.  If it's a BFN I will take comfort in all your emails and treat myself to a whole Terry's chocolate orange tomorrow night!!

Take care girls
love
Shania
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shania , I like your attitude! also your symptoms sound good so far.
I have a big vein on my left breast , it first appeared on IVF one, went into hidding, but not completely, reappeared on IVF 2 and now of course back with a vengeance.God that would look messy at a victoria secret show! 

have been to loo again, colleagues must think I have the a problem ( and I do  ).


Future Mummy


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

FutureMummy
In between checking your boobs and your pants I don't know how you concentrate on work!!! You do make me smile. I'm off work at the moment so only have DP for distraction. Couldn't imagine having to stay focused with all this going on.  
Enjoy your Thursday night.  We will watch Heroes and Spooks which we recorded earlier in the week. 
Only 1 day to go... AAAAHHHH

x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I promise you I am not usually that self obssessed.
I should have gone to Dorset.
You are right, I can't work. Oh well , I usually work hard and do too many hours so at the moment , I am not going to let work get in the way of this neurotic behavior.
Having said that I am not as bad as EBW. 
The only reason I spend so much time in loo is because I don't check my bodyparts in public   

Spooks is my favorite series. You are going to love the latest episode. Although itis the one on BBC3 , which shows one ahead of BBC1.
OK , back to work.
Lots and lots of   to you for tomorrow,

Future Mummy


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

FM, you're watching the same series as me.  We are recording BBC3.  Saw the trailer for 2 days ago and it looked soooo exciting.  Can't wait for tonight.  If you like Spooks, have you tried 24?  Or Prison Break?  24 is the most exciting thing i've ever watched on TV but i've just finished Prison Break Series 1 and that was pretty exciting too.  As you can see i'm finding lots of ways to get through the 2ww.
Will keep you posted on my outcome tomorrow.
S
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

to Shania today.

FM you are not helping my reputation hon!


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

You guys and your knicker checking - I have just been crying with laughter at my desk and my room mate just asked me what was wrong.

Shania: best of luck today, let us know how you get on!  Not too long to wait now.   

FM: if there's one lesson I have learned, it's that symptoms don't count for anything.  I have fingers and toes crossed for you.  

Tots: wow, a chem preg.  I know it won't be much consolation to you, but everything I have seen about these says that there is a good sign.  You CAN do it, you were just unlucky this time.

Lots of love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hello Ladies

Betty M - thank you!! I have been going insane trying to work out when I might get another go... that bit of hope is what is keeping me going.

Shania - Good luck! sounding positive...!!! hope it goes well.

FM - Pick up some positive vibes from Shania ... !!! I sending you a good luck   

EWB - will be investing in long coat for the next round... 

Ali M - hope your ok?!

Good suggestion about time out next time, not looking forward to this weekend.. I keep having relapses and somehow reminding myself that its hasn't worked and getting upset aghhh.

Of to see Mr L on in two weeks.... will keep you posted. 

In the meantime have been eating chocolates & chips like its going out of fashion! and will have a lovely glass or two of wine this weekend.

Take care all.
Tots


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sadly i got a BFN!    DP and I are very upset.  One minute we're ok, the next we burst into tears.  I'm sure you ladies know exactly what I mean.  

Have already consoled myself with half a Terry's chocolate orange (having started early and polished off the other half with nerves last night!!).  Now feel sick from the sugar overdose.

So how do I move on from here? I made the mistake of telling all my friends today was the day and now I've had to text them all the bad news.

Have taken some positive action and booked my follow up appt with Mr Trew in 3 weeks time. Will hopefully get a better idea why our fertilisation rate was so low.  Only 1 out of 8 eggs fertilised and I want to know why.  I'm sure if I'd carried 2 embryos I might have stood a better chance of getting a BFP.

Do any of you know how much your chances improve with ICSI?  I definitely want to go for that next time.  Would love to hear from any of you who got a better fertilisation rate with the ICSI than with the IVF.  It will give me some hope. 

I can't believe I now have to wait 3 months before we can try again.  It's going to seem like an eternity.  Toyed with the idea of trying a different clinic but think I'll stick with the HH as they're nice.

Wishing FutureMummy more luck than me for Monday.

Have a nice weekend girls

S


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

So very sorry Shania       

I have only ever had ICSI but they do recommend it if fert rates are low.  

Look after yourselves x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Shania - it is not easy and you need to try and take time to recover with DP.

Hope you can relax and rest a bit this weekend

...i am still dithering about what to do next - have appointment at the lister in 2 weeks for a full second opinion...

there really is no right answer in all of this.

Good wishes and luck to all,

Fergali
x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Shania: I'm so very sorry to hear your news - it is just heartbreaking and my thoughts are with you and DP at this very difficult time.  Not much I can say really, but I'm sure you are right to be positive and focus on the future.  I'm afraid I can't really help with the fertilisation question, but 1 out of 8 definitely does sound too low (average fert rate is 80%).  From what I've read that can be down to a number of reasons - like maybe it's a sperm issue, or maybe you have hard egg shells (in either of those cases, ICSI would get you round the problem).  Anyway, there's nothing quite like a chocolate orange.  Except perhaps a mint aero - I really recommend them, and lost count of the number I polished off trying to make myself feel better!

Tots: hey there, hope you're doing ok.  Am still thinking of you and DH - I hope you have a good weekend.  I'm fine, thanks for asking - 6w scan is on Wednesday which I am cr*pping myself about, but other than that feeling pretty normal really.

EBW: just out of interest, at what point did you stop knicker-checking?  Just curious as I still do (though not on the Tube!) and wondering if there will ever come a time when it won't seem necessary...

Future Mummy: where've you been today?  Hope those headaches are getting better.  Try not to worry re the (.)(.)s.  If it makes you feel any better, mine aren't sore at all at the moment, and haven't been for a couple of days.  So you never know.  You told me not to give up hope, so now I'm telling you the same thing.

Betty: hey there!  what's your news - you've been so quiet recently!

Julie: hello!  does your holiday feel like it was ages away now?

Fergali:  I was just thinking about you when your post popped up.  I thought you were looking at ARGC - are you not considering them as an option any more?  Let me know how you think the Lister compares.  

And hi to anyone else I've missed out.  I hope everyone has a good weekend.

Lots of love
Ali
xx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Ali.  Can I ask, how do I send a message to someone directly rather than to everyone?  I've got some more questions and I don't want to bore everyone with them.

I assume your BFP was at HH.  How many goes did you have before you got there?


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Ali,

yep re ARGC - costs are truely shocking and also not sure about the kinds of medical regimes they are offering, I have crohns disease (highly annoying stomach thing) and I really don't want to unbalance it with more than necessary drugs and medical madness.

Soooo went to the Lister to an open evening, which was quite interesting, met one of their consultants and got some quite good vibes from the place... as well as quite a talking to about greatly reduced chances as i am an older lady?! (37... feel 27! )

anyway going for scans and various bits to hear what they have to say.... and will decide from there

tricky indeed 

Fergali


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fergali: interesting.... I did wonder what ARGC did to justify the vastly inflated fees.  They also demand a lot of your time - apparently some scans and bloods are twice daily, which is not that compatible with having a job or a life!  I know the Lister is very highly rated so maybe that's the place for you.  I think the Lister have a good success rate with the more complicated cases as well - they certainly seem to have good feedback from those ladies who don't normally respond well to the IVF drug regime (I was looking at their board as I'm a poor responder too).  The other place I would have looked into was UCH - partly because they are so close to where I live - have you considered them?  From memory they have good success rates too.

Shania: if you want to speak to someone off line you can PM (Personal Message) them - click on their name and you can choose this option.  Feel free if you have any questions you think I can help with.  My BFP was at HH and it was my first go at IVF - can't quite believe how lucky we were really.

Love
Ali
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shania,

I am so sorry.  I am sending you    

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Finally home after a hectic day of work. Did not manage once to check the news. Was out at clients then in meetings, and the rest of the time in the loos . I should have invested in elasticated trousers  

No spotting ( gestone is working)_ same symptoms, boobs don't hurt anymore.  But my bottom looks now like a modern oeuvre d'art. The bruising is of different colors and that would have no doubt inspired Picasso.

Going back to HH this week end for my daily dose, and then test on Monday. 

Fergali, nice to hear from you. I heard a lot of wonderful things about the Lister too.

Ali, great to hear from you. how are you feeling? developped any weird food craving yet? 

EBW,I 'd like to hear about your food cravings too? if it is anything like your behaviour during the last days of 2WW with the panties checking , it must be interesting!  

Totyu, it is good you have a review booked soon. Enjoy your ( French?) wine and your chocolate 

Julie, how are you? 

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Friday night and I'm home and planning an early night - how sad does that sound  

Shania- very sorry to hear your news hun. No matter if your first or you've done a few it is always a blow and hurts like hell.     Look after yourselves.

FM- It sounds like you might have set a new knicker checking record -   Glad not bleeding and sending you lots of positive vibes for Monday     

EBW- you had me laughing too hun. Elastic waist or not how could you knicker check on the tube? I've been looking strangely at other women on the tube since   Some carriages have cameras too  

Fergali- sounds like your doing the right thing in taking your time to checkout where next. ARGC is so expensive.I went to  a London girls ttc meet up on Wednesday and a fellow ff is currently doing a 5th cycle there having having recently changed from lister. Due to her drug requirements she is paying between 300-350 a day on them     

Ali- hope your doing well- when is your scan? Any symptoms yet? My holiday feels a while ago but I'm back there for Christmas - lucky me  

Tots- good to hear form you- thinking of you. Hope Mr L can shed some light on your treatment and a next step.

Chris- I hope your doing well and taking care. You've had a rough time sweets- are you planning anything for the new year.

Nicky- are you starting again any day now- good luck! 

Olly- hope your doing well. Did your 6 week scan go well?

rafs- hope your doing well hun 

candistar1- are you starting in January?

Hi to everyone I've missed. 

I'm doing fine. Looking forward to Christmas   Unfortunately hh lots our kraotypes blood tests so we need redo them and were off to the recurrant miscarriage clinic next week to see professor Ryan.

Have a good weekend

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all 

Shania & Tots - So sorry to hear your news. I know how devastating it is, and sending you both lots of love   

Ali - Hope you are keeping well and good luck with your 6 week scan.  

FM - sending you      Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Julie & Jo - hope you are both well.  Julie sent you pm xxx

I'm doing ok.  AF has just been - it came pretty quickly (25 days from m/c) - I hope that's a good sign.  We didn't think we could get pregnant naturally, but now that we've done it once, DH & I have decided to keep trying naturally for a while before thinking of next tx. We will keep trying.... 

Have a good weekend everyone.

Good luck to all with big dates ahead    

Rafs xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well this is not a good day for me. I have done a digital pee stick , day 12 and it is negative. At this time last treatment the test was detecting my chemical which was level 16 2 days later.
Plus the fact the boobs have deflated and not hurting , I know for sure it has not worked.The only reason not bleeding yet, isthegestone ( doc and nurse said that it prevents bleeding). I am very sad as I am 41 and this is probably my last.

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh FM- I really really hope your wrong and the next two days makes all the difference. I am thinking of you and have everything crossed    

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

FM - Like Julie, i'm hoping you are wrong.    
Thinking of you

Rafs x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am now spotting.


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dearest FM, please don't give up hope just yet.  I know how hard it is to try to stay positive, but spotting and other symptoms don't mean anything.  Stay away from the evil pee sticks if you can, they can be wrong and they will only add to your stress.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

for FM please hang in there


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,
I'm new to FF and starting Tx for ICSI at HH around the 27th Dec.
It's a relief to find support through this website and to know that there are so many other couples going through the same roller coaster ride. I'm already breathing a sigh of relief!!
A little information about me: my DH and I have been trying for nearly 2yrs for a baby. I always knew it would be difficult as I've had PCOS for nearly 12yrs. But we found out a year ago that it was my husband's sperm (lack of count and mobility) that was holding us back. 
I am very positive about all of this but also realistic at the same time. It's such a mind juggler, trying to stay focused and excited about all of it but yet to prepare yourself for the reality of it not working. 
Has anyone had acupuncture at HH for IVF reasons? I'm trying to find a phone number for an acupuncturist at HH but so far no luck.
Anyhow, just wanted to say hi! Would love to hear of anyone else starting IVF soon.
Mariexx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, 

welcome!

I heard that HH had started doing accu on site, but I have no info about it ( could it be on their website? if not maybe reception would know, if not the reception of the charlotte hospital?) I am not sure where the accu site is .

some of us have had accu before and during treatment and sometimes on ET day.

There is a guy called Daniel Elliott who is quite good, in London. 

Lots of   to you for your treatment,

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

fm- sending you masses of positive vibes for tomorrow- I really hope you will be proved wrong     and get a positive outcome 

Welcome Marie- good luck for starting soon

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

FM:       COME ON THOSE EMBIES!!!!  Let us know when you have any news.

Marie:  Great to meet you.  Afraid I can't help with the acupuncture question though, as I never looked into it.  I didn't know they were doing it at HH.  I have also heard good things of Daniel Elliot though.  Good luck for your treatment - it's not long to go now until you start!


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi
I've been lurking all this time, checking up on you all regularly while I go through my monitoring month with ARGC. I just had to drop in though to say good luck to FM. I've been really hoping for you this time. Pee sticks are often misleading and loads of people spot at this stage, I truly hope this works out for you.
Too much has happened for me to do any personal messages but congratulations for those of you with growing embies on board and big hugs for those who have had bad news.
EBW, I can't believe how time is flying - you're almost there!
Lots of luck to everyone.
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,

My BFN has just been confirmed.
I cried so much this morning before the test ( had another peestick,negative, the one of the last chance) that by thetime the nurse called I was prepared. i have booked my review for dec 14.
Thank you so much for your support.
I am heartbroken as this was probably my last chance, we'll see. 
I really thought  that after a low positive, the fact that we did a LP and it was going so well, good fert, good lining, good hormones, good symptoms, it would work. Thenthe boobs disapeared, and if there is a hormone surge that goes up then really down then it is usually bad news. Either the boobs don't increase in size and don't hurt, either they do. So I knew since day 9 I think that the chances were slim, and then a digital pee stick neg day 13, I knew it was not possible.

Sarah, nice to hear from you. I hope you are doing well, lots of   to you, and to everyone starting treatment.

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nothing more I can say honey. I am so very very sorry to read your news.


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Dear FM,

really really sorry to hear your news  - i was very much hoping for you. 

Fergali
x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dear FM
I'm so sorry.  I was so desperately hoping that it would have worked for you, and am so gutted for you and DH that this wasn't your time.  Not a lot I can say really, but you are strong and you will get through this.
Group hug for the HH girls:
  
Thinking of you,
Lots of love
Ali
x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

So so sorry FM.
x


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Dear FM,
I'm so sorry to hear of your news.
Be strong, thank you for your support.
Mariexx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

FM - very sorry to see your news.
Love
Betty


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dear FutureMummy.  I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know exactly what you're feeling having gone through it all on Friday.  We are all here for you so remember you're not alone.  I don't know you well enough yet to know what cheers you up, but I can say that an entire Terry's chocolate orange and 15 biscuits on Saturday afternoon lifted my spirits so it's worth a go.  And don't forget Spooks tomorrow.
Thinking of you and DH at this difficult time.
lots of love
Shania
xx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Marie and welcome to FF.  I only joined 2 weeks ago during my 1st Tx at HH and have found the support of the girls here invaluable. 
Not sure how much you know about HH but I thought i'd help you out a bit.  The doctors and nurses there are delightful.  I'm under the care of Mr Trew and find his manner lovely.  If you're starting in 3 weeks I'm guessing you've either met him or Mr Lavery so you're half way there.  I don't know anything about ICSI but given my IVF failed I'm going to try ICSI next.  This means I'll come knocking on your door in January and you can tell me all about it. 
My belly got very swollen from the drugs and I felt so uncomfortable I went back to the hospital to check I hadn't developed OHSS.  Turned out I didn't have it, but the doctor and sonographer took my worries seriously and put my mind at rest by doing some blood tests.  So you're in good hands.
Look forward to hearing how you get on with the ICSI. 
Take care
love
Shania
x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Future Mummy, sad to hear your news looks l was really hoping you would be wrong. I agree with Shania pigging out on all the not so good food was a pleasure...Hang in there. We are having our consultant appts a few days after each other so please keep posting.

Marie - welcome, I thought about acupuncture and went for a 'trial' during a natural cycle to see what it felt like!! after all the IVF needles it was a few too many for me so didn't do it.
Also the trip into town would have added to the stress of the day.

Wish you luck - not sure if hammersmith offer it - haven't seen / heard about it.

Take care all
tots


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Tots.  Good idea to keep in touch.  I'm going back to see Mr Trew on the 19th and will be keen to hear his thoughts.  With only 1 egg out of 8 fertilising I was very disappointed. Lots of girls on this website talk about Clomid.  I've never heard of it and Mr Trew never mentioned it. What's it for?  I was on Gonal F for 10 days and Orgalutran for 6 days. 
Take care
S
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Shania - Clomid is a drug which stimulates the follicles to make you ovulate its often given to people with PCOS. Sometimes it is the first line of attack before IUI /ivf if they suspect ovulation problems. Hope that helps.
Betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Came across an interesting info on the net. Scary actually.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7047431.stm
Future Mummy

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

future mummy said:


> Came across an interesting info on the net. Scary actually.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7047431.stm
> Future Mummy
> 
> /links


There was a thread on the News Discussions - What the papers say board, discussing this article a little while ago.

Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117349.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them !

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121898.0

N x


----------

